# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Cosmote: Τέλειο Σήμα, femtocell για το σπίτι ή το γραφείο

## fadasma

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η νέα λύση *COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ* προσφέρει υψηλή ποιότητα ομιλίας και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στην ανταλλαγή δεδομένων, σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις που η κάλυψη είναι περιορισμένη ή ανύπαρκτη, όπως σε υπόγειους χώρους.

Όλοι οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE που διαθέτουν σταθερή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση (ADSL) μπορούν να προμηθευτούν τον ειδικό εξοπλισμό COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ από το δίκτυο καταστημάτων COSMOTE και να απολαμβάνουν άριστη κάλυψη 3G, στο σπίτι ή στο γραφείο τους.

*H νέα λύση COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ λειτουργεί με όλες τις τερματικές συσκευές 3G, καθώς και σε όλα τα δίκτυα ADSL. Επιπλέον, μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί έως και 32 διαφορετικούς αριθμούς κινητών τηλεφώνων, 4 από τους οποίους μπορούν να μιλούν ταυτόχρονα.*

Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη λύση COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ για το σπίτι θα πρέπει να έχεις:
Διαθέσιμη ενεργή σταθερή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση σε οποιοδήποτε δίκτυο, η οποία να παρέχει πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο (Internet)Μια οποιαδήποτε συμβατή συσκευή κινητής τηλεφωνίας 3G/HSDPAΤη συσκευή COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ, μια συσκευή σε μέγεθος ADSL router που συνδέεται στο ADSL modem του συνδρομητή
Πως μπορώ να αποκτήσω τη λύση COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ για το σπίτι;

Μπορείς να αποκτήσεις τη λύση COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ στην τιμή των 90€ ή σε πιο προνομιακή τιμή, μέσω των προγραμμάτων συμβολαίου, με τους παρακάτω τρόπους:
Επισκέψου το δίκτυο καταστημάτων COSMOTE
Κάλεσε την εξυπηρέτηση Οικιακών Πελατών στο 13838 (από κινητό ή σταθερό)

*Δ.Τ. Cosmote*

----------


## noname85

Η wind πως και δεν εχει βγαλει παρομοια λυση (ακομα);

----------


## pstratos

η Voda έδινε δωρεαν όμως.....

----------


## Z€r0

Περίεργο σε σχέση με την Vodafone πολύ άργησε, έπεται η Wind.

----------


## geoal

η πλακα ειναι οτι κανενας δεν θελει BTS κοντα στο σπιτι του και αυτες οι συσκευες κανουν τον καθε εναν που το βαζει σπιτι του ενα μικρο BTS...

----------


## sportguy

τι εννοεις με το BTS..
παλια καποιοι εδω μεσα λεγανε οτι δν ειναι στα σχεδια της cosmote να βγαλει κατι τετοιο.. να που εβγαλε ομως!

----------


## andreasp

Εγώ περίμενα να με πληρώνουν! οχι να πληρώνω για να έχω τα αυτονόητα!
Τους διαθέτω το bandwith της adsl μου, και θα τους πληρώσω κιόλας?

----------


## Hetfield

> η Voda έδινε δωρεαν όμως.....


Σε επιλεγμενους πελατες μονο  :Wink:

----------


## sportguy

Η αληθεια ειανι οτι ειναι πολλα για τετοια συσκευη.. Ουσιαστικα επρεπε αυτοι να φροντιζουν για το σημα.. δυστυχως ομως απο αναγκη γιατι σε πολλα σπιτια υπαρχει προβλημα ο κοσμος θα το προτιμησει.

----------


## tolisscsd

Τώρα ξύπνησε η Cosmote... Κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ...

----------


## aiolos.01

Η wind τελευταία δεν ακολουθεί τις ανακοινώσεις του καρτέλ. Μάλλον έχει πάρει απόφαση οτι θα την απορροφήσει η voda και δεν ασχολείται πλέον.

----------


## Spanos

Ωραία, πληρώνεις 90€ το carcinocell για να έχουν οι αλλοι σήμα...

----------


## chrismfz

> Ωραία, πληρώνεις 90€ το carcinocell για να έχουν οι αλλοι σήμα...


a) Όριζεις εσύ ποιες συσκευές θα το χρησιμοποιούν. Δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι...

b) Τα περισσότερα εκπέμπουν περίπου στα 100milliwat ίσως κάτι λιγότερο ίσως κάτι περισσότερο (ναι αυτό είναι 0.1 watt για όποιον δυσκολεύεται)

c) Χίλιες φορές να "τρώω" 100 milliwatt στα 800/900/1800mhz παρά τα 100 milliwatt στα 2.4, μικρο-κυματικά δηλαδή, που τρώμε όλοι μας, αλλά γκρινιάζετε οτι αυτό θα σας ψήσει...

d) Λιγότερο επίσης "καρκίνο" θα φας απο το κινητό όταν αυτό έχει "φουλ σήμα καμπάνα" και δεν "ζορίζεται" για να βρει σήμα... (όταν δηλαδή η κεραία θα είναι στα 5-10-20 μέτρα)

e) Τα 90€ είναι όντως υπερβολή, αλλά όποιος δουλεύει ...υπόγεια, είναι σε κανένα περίεργο σπίτι με 10 μέτρα πάχος μπετόν ή έχει κανένα εξοχικό στον Αι-Λια βολεύει αφάνταστα.

----------


## dchatz

Εμείς μένουμε σε ένα σπίτι με χάλια σήμα 2 άνθρωποι και ο ένας έχει COSMOTE και ο άλλος VODAFONE.
Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια συσκευή και για τους 2;
Τι λέω τώρα ε; διαστημικά πράγματα ...

----------


## grayden

> Εμείς μένουμε σε ένα σπίτι με χάλια σήμα 2 άνθρωποι και ο ένας έχει COSMOTE και ο άλλος VODAFONE.
> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια συσκευή και για τους 2;
> Τι λέω τώρα ε; διαστημικά πράγματα ...


Δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα. Απλά θα τρώνε διπλάσιο bandwidth, θα έχεις διπλάσια ακτινοβολία, κτλ.

Edit: [ Τώρα είδα ότι ρωτάς κάτι διαφορετικό, εγώ απάντησα για το αν μπορούν να μπουν ταυτόχρονα τα femtocells από Cosmote και Vodafone. ]

----------


## cris4524

Μικροκύματα μέσα στο σπίτι σου;;;
Δεν λέει.... :Thumb down: 
 Βλέπω σε καμιά 20 χρόνια να πεθαίνει κόσμος από καρκίνο...
Μόνο για τα λεφτά νοιάζονται και όχι για τις ζωές των άλλων...
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## Theodore41

> Η αληθεια ειανι οτι ειναι πολλα για τετοια συσκευη.. Ουσιαστικα επρεπε αυτοι να φροντιζουν για το σημα.. δυστυχως ομως απο αναγκη γιατι σε πολλα σπιτια υπαρχει προβλημα ο κοσμος θα το προτιμησει.


Εισαι αδικος.Απο τη μια κατεβαζετε τις κεραιες αβερτα,και απο την αλλη,τους τη λετε κι απο πανω οτι δεν σας φροντιζουν.
Η μηπως δεν ειναι ετσι;

----------


## fadasma

> Εμείς μένουμε σε ένα σπίτι με χάλια σήμα 2 άνθρωποι και ο ένας έχει COSMOTE και ο άλλος VODAFONE.
> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια συσκευή και για τους 2;
> Τι λέω τώρα ε; διαστημικά πράγματα ...


Όχι λειτουργεί μόνο για αριθμούς cosmote. Τους δηλώνεις όταν το αγοράσεις (μέχρι 32 νούμερα)

----------


## soiratken

Απλές βασικές ερωτήσεις:
α) ξέρουμε μοντέλο και μάρκα;
β) Αν τυγχάνει να έχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο από άλλη εταιρία στο εξωτερικό και δεν θέλω να το ξαναγοράσω από την Cosmote, θέλω όμως το χρησιμοποιήσω στην Cosmote, γίνεται; Αν χρειάζονται κάποιοι κωδικοί μπορεί να τους δώσει η Cosmote και με ποια διαδικασία; 
γ) Υπάρχουν οδηγίες για την ρύθμιση του ADSL ρουτερ ώστε τα πακέτα του συγκεκριμένου femocell να μπουν σε προτεραιότητα;
δ) Ξέρει κανείς εάν σε αυτό το μοντέλο μπορούν να μπουν κωδικοί και για vodafone ή δουλεύει μόνο για μια εταιρία κινητής; Είναι κλειδωμένο μόνο για Cosmote;

........Auto merged post: soiratken πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όχι λειτουργεί μόνο για αριθμούς cosmote. Τους δηλώνεις όταν το αγοράσεις (μέχρι 32 νούμερα)


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι επισκέπτες που τυχόν έχεις δεν μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν;
Δηλαδή, για ένα επαγγελματικό χώρο με χάλια σήμα cosmote, αυτό είναι άχρηστο αφού πρέπει να έχεις προδηλώσει τα τηλέφωνα που θα το χρησιμοποιούν ή κατάλαβα λάθθος;

----------


## fadasma

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι επισκέπτες που τυχόν έχεις δεν μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν;
> Δηλαδή, για ένα επαγγελματικό χώρο με χάλια σήμα cosmote, αυτό είναι άχρηστο αφού πρέπει να έχεις προδηλώσει τα τηλέφωνα που θα το χρησιμοποιούν ή κατάλαβα λάθθος;


"μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί έως και 32 διαφορετικούς αριθμούς κινητών τηλεφώνων, 4 από τους οποίους μπορούν να μιλούν ταυτόχρονα."
Γι' αυτό που ρωτάς υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις.

----------


## bolojo

> "μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί έως και 32 διαφορετικούς αριθμούς κινητών τηλεφώνων, 4 από τους οποίους μπορούν να μιλούν ταυτόχρονα."
> Γι' αυτό που ρωτάς υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις.


Άλλες λύσεις όπως? Για πες καμία γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα.

----------


## fadasma

> Άλλες λύσεις όπως? Για πες καμία γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα.


Υπάρχουν ειδικές κεραίες που η μια άκρη τοποθετείται στο υπόγειο και η άλλη άκρη τοποθετείται στην ταράτσα ή έξω όπου υπάρχει σήμα. Ανάμεσα στα 2 άκρα υπάρχει καλώδιο.
Επίσης υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρονικοί ενισχυτές σήματος που τοποθετούνται από τις εταιρίες κιν. τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## emeliss

> Επίσης υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρονικοί ενισχυτές σήματος που τοποθετούνται από τις εταιρίες κιν. τηλεφωνίας.


Αναμεταδότες βάζουν κάποιοι αλλά δεν νομίζω να το κάνουν οι εταιρίες κινητής.

----------


## Spanos

> a) Όριζεις εσύ ποιες συσκευές θα το χρησιμοποιούν. Δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι...
> 
> b) Τα περισσότερα εκπέμπουν περίπου στα 100milliwat ίσως κάτι λιγότερο ίσως κάτι περισσότερο (ναι αυτό είναι 0.1 watt για όποιον δυσκολεύεται)
> 
> c) Χίλιες φορές να "τρώω" 100 milliwatt στα 800/900/1800mhz παρά τα 100 milliwatt στα 2.4, μικρο-κυματικά δηλαδή, που τρώμε όλοι μας, αλλά γκρινιάζετε οτι αυτό θα σας ψήσει...
> 
> d) Λιγότερο επίσης "καρκίνο" θα φας απο το κινητό όταν αυτό έχει "φουλ σήμα καμπάνα" και δεν "ζορίζεται" για να βρει σήμα... (όταν δηλαδή η κεραία θα είναι στα 5-10-20 μέτρα)
> 
> e) Τα 90€ είναι όντως υπερβολή, αλλά όποιος δουλεύει ...υπόγεια, είναι σε κανένα περίεργο σπίτι με 10 μέτρα πάχος μπετόν ή έχει κανένα εξοχικό στον Αι-Λια βολεύει αφάνταστα.


b)100mW απο ένα μηχάνημα, όταν έχεις πολλά γύρω σου; :Whistle: 

d) υπάρχουν και τα handsfree, ακόμα και μια γραμμή να έχεις, το κινητό είναι μακριά απο εσένα.

----------


## sportguy

παιδια σοβαρευτειτε... ολοι μιλατε για την καρκινογονο συσκευη.. Αλλες τοσες χρησημοποιουμε καθημερινα αυτο σας πειραξε... Ειανι μια χρησιμη λυση οταν δν υπαρχει σημα οπως και να εχει αλλα αυτη την στιγμη θεωρω οτι ειναι ακριβη!

----------


## geoal

> τι εννοεις με το BTS..
> παλια καποιοι εδω μεσα λεγανε οτι δν ειναι στα σχεδια της cosmote να βγαλει κατι τετοιο.. να που εβγαλε ομως!


BTS= base terminal station ελληνιστι σταθμος βασης κινητης τηλεφωνιας. Αυτη η σκευκευη δεν ειναι απλος αναμεταδοτης σηματος αλλα μικρο BTS over IP (εξου και το ειναι ειναι απαραιτητη η συνδεση ΑDSL). Μπορει η ισυς εκπομης να ειναι μικροτερη απο εναν κανονικο σταθμο βασης αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι μεσα σε κλειστους χωρους το σημα ανακλατε συνεχως και η εξασθενηση του ειναι μικροτερη απο οτι σε ανοικτους χωρους. Προσωπικα εγω δεν θα εβαζα τετοιο πραγμα μεσα στο σπιτι μου...

----------


## fadasma

> Μπορει η ισυς εκπομης να ειναι μικροτερη απο εναν κανονικο σταθμο βασης αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι μεσα σε κλειστους χωρους το σημα ανακλατε συνεχως και η εξασθενηση του ειναι μικροτερη απο οτι σε ανοικτους χωρους. Προσωπικα 
> εγω δεν θα εβαζα τετοιο πραγμα μεσα στο σπιτι μου...


Η ισχύς, απ'ότι ξέρω από το αντίστοιχο της vodafone, είναι ίδια με αυτή ενός wifi router.

----------


## satiros

η voda στα 2 νουμερα το εδινε τσαμπα
σε ολα τα αστερια εδω μεσα που φοβουνται για την υγεια τους να πω οπως το ξαναεγραψα αμα βγαζει καποιος καρκινο απο την εκθεση στο μικροκυμα (ακομα και αν ειμαι εγω) τοτε δεν μπορει να ζησει στο συγχρονο περιβαλλον  και το δνα του απλα δεν ειναι προσαρμοσμενο επισης αν δεν εχεις εσυ και εχει ο γειτονας εκει που βαζεις το κεφαλι σου να κοιμοιθεις απο την αλλη πλευρα του τοιχου τοτε τι να πουμε .
επιπλεον καθε καταχρηση οδηγει σε ασχημα αποτελεσματα ,περαν τουτου ακομα και τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα των καλωδιων του ρευματος ειναι επιζημια.
live or die
satiros

----------


## gravis

αυτες οι συσκευες βολευουν τις εταιριες, ωστε να κανουν λιγοτερες επενδυσεις σε κεραιες , και στην απαιτηση σου οτι δεν εχεις σημα , να σου βαζουν το διλλημα η βαλε την κεραια στο σπιτι σου η μεινε χωρις σημα. Αλλα ουτε τσαμπα δεν σου δινουν το σημα τους που το πληρωνεις ηδη με το παγιο σου, πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσεις 90 ευρω για να εχεις σημα. Αυτα ειναι τα ολιγοπωλια στην ελλαδα.

----------


## spsomas

Συγγνώμη εγώ που το θέλω για το εξοχικό αλλά δεν έχω adsl υπάρχει κάποια λύση?

----------


## grayden

> Συγγνώμη εγώ που το θέλω για το εξοχικό αλλά δεν έχω adsl υπάρχει κάποια λύση?


Να βάλεις adsl, αλλιώς κάτι σε ενισχυτή/κεραία...

----------


## soichiro

Χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και τέσσερις περίπου μήνες την αντίστοιχη συσκευή της Vodafone, την οποία μου την δώσανε άμεσα (και χωρίς πολλά πολλά) μετά από παράπονο για το σήμα τους. Στην αρχή η Vodafone την πούλαγε αντί 120€ (αν θυμάμαι καλά), τώρα την δίνει δωρεάν και απλά οφείλεις να την επιστρέψεις εφόσον δεν την χρειάζεσαι. Το ίδιο θα κάνει και η Cosmote σε λίγο καιρό.

Σαν απόδοση όμως δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω μείνει ικανοποιημένος. Μπορεί το σήμα να είναι "καμπάνα", αλλά υπάρχει μια σχετική καθυστέρηση μέχρι να "ανοίξει" η γραμμή (να με ακούσουν)  και επηρεάζεται η ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας σου αναλόγως του φόρτου γραμμής της adsl. Και μια σημαντική λεπτομέρεια: οι συσκευές κινητών τηλεφώνων που θα συνδεθούν με τον ενισχυτή σήματος πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν 3G τεχνολογία ειδάλλως απλά δεν λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα.

----------


## Ingenius

> Χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και τέσσερις περίπου μήνες την αντίστοιχη συσκευή της Vodafone, την οποία μου την δώσανε άμεσα (και χωρίς πολλά πολλά) μετά από παράπονο για το σήμα τους. Στην αρχή η Vodafone την πούλαγε αντί 120€ (αν θυμάμαι καλά), *τώρα την δίνει δωρεάν και απλά οφείλεις να την επιστρέψεις εφόσον δεν την χρειάζεσαι.* Το ίδιο θα κάνει και η Cosmote σε λίγο καιρό.


Υπάρχει όρος στο συμβόλαιο που σου λέει ότι είναι χρησιδάνειο το VAG της Vodafone;  :Thinking:

----------


## ATG

> αυτες οι συσκευες βολευουν τις εταιριες, ωστε να κανουν λιγοτερες επενδυσεις σε κεραιες , και στην απαιτηση σου οτι δεν εχεις σημα , να σου βαζουν το διλλημα η βαλε την κεραια στο σπιτι σου η μεινε χωρις σημα. Αλλα ουτε τσαμπα δεν σου δινουν το σημα τους που το πληρωνεις ηδη με το παγιο σου, πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσεις 90 ευρω για να εχεις σημα. Αυτα ειναι τα ολιγοπωλια στην ελλαδα.


Δεν στεκει ο ισχυρισμος σου.

Αυτες οι συσκευες ειναι επενδυση. Εκτος απο τον εξοπλισμο που πληρωνουν στην Huawei (και δεν εννοω το cell που δινουν αλλα το πισω κομματι), πληρωνουν και τις αδειες.

Και πληρωνουν αδειες απο το να δινουν 4 καναλια, πληρωνουν αδειες στο να δινουν 32 αποθηκευμενους αριθμους, πληρωνουν αδειες στο να δινουν 3,6 Mbps, πληρωνουν αδειες στο να δινουν 7.2

Δεν ειναι mp3 να τα κατεβασουν μεσω torrent.

----------


## Theodore41

> αυτες οι συσκευες βολευουν τις εταιριες, ωστε να κανουν λιγοτερες επενδυσεις σε κεραιες , και στην απαιτηση σου οτι δεν εχεις σημα , να σου βαζουν το διλλημα η βαλε την κεραια στο σπιτι σου η μεινε χωρις σημα. Αλλα ουτε τσαμπα δεν σου δινουν το σημα τους που το πληρωνεις ηδη με το παγιο σου, πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσεις 90 ευρω για να εχεις σημα. Αυτα ειναι τα ολιγοπωλια στην ελλαδα.


Το οτι δεν εχεις σημα σημερα πλεον,δεν εχει να κανει με τις εταιριες,αλλα με το οτι ο δημαρχος της περιοχης,ή καποιοι πολιτες,για χ λογους,ξηλωνουν τις κανονικες κεραιες,ποτε εσυ δεν εχεις σημα.
Προχτες διαβαζα οτι καποιος δημαρχος αρχισε να ξηλωνει ΟΛΕΣ τις κεραιες στην  περιοχη του.ΟΛΕΣ.
Τι φταιει η εταιρια εκει,οταν εσυ δεν θα εχεις σημα,οχι καμπανα,αλλα ουτε κουδουνα;

----------


## soichiro

> Υπάρχει όρος στο συμβόλαιο που σου λέει ότι είναι χρησιδάνειο το VAG της Vodafone;


To συμβόλαιο μου είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό και για να μου στείλουν την συσκευή δεν υπέγραψα κάποιο καινούριο. Απλά μια μέρα είχα φτάσει στο αμήν με το σήμα, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα: λύση τώρα ή αντίο. Μου ανέφεραν γι αυτή την συσκευή και τα λοιπά, επίσης ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής του συμβολαίου μου θα πρέπει να την επιστρέψω. Σε δυο μέρες παρέλαβα τη συσκευή, την σύνδεσα, τους κάλεσα και έτοιμος. Ένα δελτίο αποστολής έστειλαν & το κουτί.

----------


## lak100

εγω που εχω celll fi τι να κανω κρατω το cell fi η παιρνω femtocell?

----------


## dousis

μολις επικοινωνησα με cosmote και μου ειπε οτι το δικεουμε δωρεαν !!!
παω να το παρω το απογευμα!

----------


## sportguy

φιλε dousis, τι συνδεση εχεις και το δικαιωσε δωρεαν? να δω και εγω τι εχω κ αμα μπορω να το βαλω?

----------


## sdikr

Πάντως και σε εμάς το της vodafone μας το δώσανε δωρεάν (6 συνδέσεις σε 35 και άνω) και ήταν ο μόνος λόγος που αλλάξαμε την cosmote τότε γιατί και οι δυο είχανε πρόβλημα στο γραφείο.

Μας βλέπω ξανά σε cosmote

----------


## dousis

> φιλε dousis, τι συνδεση εχεις και το δικαιωσε δωρεαν? να δω και εγω τι εχω κ αμα μπορω να το βαλω?


εγω 2 συνδεσεις στο ονομα μου και 3-4 whats up!
το βασικοτερο ομως ειναι οτι ποτε δεν ειχα αρκετα καλο σημα. 3g μονο οταν εβγαινα στο μπαλκόνι κ όχι πάντα!!!

........Auto merged post: dousis πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Χτες το απόγευμα πήγα σε ενα κατάστημα cosmote το προμηθεύτηκα δωρεαν οπως με ενημερωσαν κ απο το 13838 σημερα το πρωι εγινε η ενεργοποίηση κ ολα καλα!!!!
σημα καμπάνα σε όλο το σπιτι που πριν ουτε κατα διάνοια και επισης στην αποθήκη που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βγάλεις κλήση απο εκεί!
Γενικά είμαι οχι  πολύ αλλα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος!!!!
Τι να πώ!!! λες και άλλαξα τοποθεσια!!!!!!
Ενα μεγαλο μπ΄ραβο στην cosmote!!!!

----------


## jmilanopsil

οι συκεκριμένες συσκευές δεν αναμεταδίδουν το σήμα από εξω...και δεν εκπέμπουν περίσσότερο από ενα wifi...δεν το λέω εγώ το γράφει στο κουτί τους μαζί και με ειδικάσ στοιχεία!

----------


## sportguy

> Χτες το απόγευμα πήγα σε ενα κατάστημα cosmote το προμηθεύτηκα δωρεαν οπως με ενημερωσαν κ απο το 13838 σημερα το πρωι εγινε η ενεργοποίηση κ ολα καλα!!!!
> σημα καμπάνα σε όλο το σπιτι που πριν ουτε κατα διάνοια και επισης στην αποθήκη που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βγάλεις κλήση απο εκεί!
> Γενικά είμαι οχι  πολύ αλλα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος!!!!
> Τι να πώ!!! λες και άλλαξα τοποθεσια!!!!!!
> Ενα μεγαλο μπ΄ραβο στην cosmote!!!!


να ρωτησω ακομα... Αποτι καταλαβα μενεισ σε μονοκατατοικια οποτε πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι. Επειδη εγω μενω σε μονοκατοικια αμα το βαλω το κουτι στο ισογειο θα πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι το full σημα?

----------


## dousis

> να ρωτησω ακομα... Αποτι καταλαβα μενεισ σε μονοκατατοικια οποτε πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι. Επειδη εγω μενω σε μονοκατοικια αμα το βαλω το κουτι στο ισογειο θα πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι το full σημα?


ναι πιανει!!!!
πανω κατω καμπανα!
καλυβει 150 τ.μ.!
πολυ ευχαριστημενος!!!

----------


## riddle3

> εγω που εχω celll fi τι να κανω κρατω το cell fi η παιρνω femtocell?


Και εγώ έχω το cel-fi, και προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος για να το αλλάξω.

Άσε που όποτε θες το παίρνεις και το βάζεις και σε κάποια άλλη τοποθεσία (πχ εξοχικό, etc) όπου μπορεί να μην υπάρχει σύνδεση adsl για το femtocell.





> Συγγνώμη εγώ που το θέλω για το εξοχικό αλλά δεν έχω adsl υπάρχει κάποια λύση?


Πάρε τηλ το customer support ή στείλε τους ένα email να ζητήσεις το nextel cel-fi. Πρέπει να υπόκειται σε κάποιους περιορισμούς όπως πχ αρκετές γραμμές συμβολαίων. Μου το έδωσαν με 3 συμβόλαια >25ευρώ. Πάντως όταν το είχα ζητήσει δεν είχαν καθόλου femto (όταν η Voda είχε ανακοινώσει τότε το VAG), τώρα το πιθανότερο να σπρώχνουν την νέα υπηρεσία.

----------


## lak100

παιδια το femtocell πρεπει να ειναι ορθιο η μπορω να το βαλω και καθιστο?

----------


## lak100

παιδια μετα απο 2 βδομαδες με το femtocell το κουμπι του on/off μου εχει πατηθει προς τα μεσα και δεν κανει επαναφορα εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλο αυτο?

----------


## gbg

καλησπερα εχω παρει τη συσκευη τελειο σημα αλλα δεν λειτουργει με τιποτα μου βγαζει κοκκινο φωτακι μαλλον απο οτι καταλαβαινω φταιη το firewall του router αν μπορει να βοηθησει καποιοσ γιατι θα βγει αχρηστο ευχαριστω

----------


## darisg

Τοποθέτησα και εγώ τελικά τη συσκευή σε διαμέρισμα, αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με την κάλυψη, στο δωμάτιο που είναι τοποθετημένη ok! Full σήμα (ισχύς σήματος -65 dbm, 23 asu).....στο διπλανό πέφτει μια-δυο γραμμές (ισχύς σήματος -95 dbm, 13 asu).....σε ένα άλλο 10μέτρα απόσταση (κυριολεκτικά) και 1μιση τοίχος ενδιάμεσα πέφτουν όλες οι γραμμές (ισχύς σήματος -110 dbm, 3 asu) 

Οι τιμές ισχύος δεν έχω ιδέα τι σημαίνουν (έτσι τις δίνει το κινητό μου), αλλά παρατηρώ ότι είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογες της κάλυψης... αν μπορεί κάποιος να πει δυο λόγια ..... θα βοηθούσε.

Το βρίσκετε φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει τέτοια πτώση κάλυψης σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση ?

----------


## sdikr

Εξαρτάται σε τι ύψος το έχεις,  τι εμπόδια έχει κλπ

----------


## darisg

Το έχω κρεμάσει σε τοίχο γύρω στο 1,5μ. δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να το καλύπτει μπροστά, το μοναδικό εμπόδιο είναι ο τοίχος. Ακόμα και χωρίς τοίχο ενδιάμεσα στα 5-6 μέτρα πέφτει μια-δυο γραμμές. Όλα αυτά τα γράφω γιατί κατά καιρούς διαβάζω σε διάφορα reviews (τουλάχιστο για το αντίστοιχο της Vodafone) οτι καλύπτει με άνεση διαμερίσματα 100-110 τ.μ ακόμα και σε διαφορετικούς ορόφους........

----------


## A_gamer

Θα περίμενα μία τέτοια υπηρεσία να είναι δωρεάν, όπως είπαν κι άλλοι.

----------


## sportguy

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, ενω το φωτακι ειναι μπλε στο κουτι και ειναι σε λειτουργια εχω παρακολουθησει οτι μερικεσ φορες το κινητο χανει το full σημα, συμβαινει και σε αλλους αυτο?

----------


## lak100

Εγω εχω το εξης προβλημα μετα απο καθε διακπη ρευματος δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα εχει το κοκκινο φωτακι οτι και να κανω

----------


## dousis

> Εγω εχω το εξης προβλημα μετα απο καθε διακπη ρευματος δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα εχει το κοκκινο φωτακι οτι και να κανω


θα πρεπει να κανεις port forward στην θυρα 50 και θα δουλευει μια χαρα!(θα ανοιξεις 2 ξεχωριστες πορτες μια udp και μια tcp!) αν εξακολουθει και δεν δουλευει pm !!!

----------


## summit1_1

Γεια χαρά, έχω τη συσκευή «τέλειο σήμα» της Cosmote. Μέχρι πρόσφατα δούλευε μια χαρά πάνω σε ένα router Netgear. Το router πρόσφατα το άλλαξα με ένα Thomson 585 v8 με firmware της Forthnet το 8.2.7.8 καθώς το netgear παρέδωσε πνεύμα .

Δεν έχω καταφέρει παρά το port 50 που το έχω open για την συσκευή “τέλειο σήμα’’ να κάνω το femtocell να δουλέψει.Το Port-forward έχει γίνει σωστά το έχω τσεκάρει με ένα φίλο με το wampserver ανοιγοντας το Port 50 για τον σταθερό. Στον σταθερό ήταν open, όταν όμως το ανοίγω για το femtocell δεν συγχρονίζεται. Χρειάζεται να δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο firmware, έχει πρόβλημα αυτό της forthnet? Σε router φίλου πάντως συγχρονίζεται κανονικά ,για να μην υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το femtocell. Επίσης με cosmote που επικοινώνησα μου είπαν ότι όλα φαίνονται οκ από αυτούς.

(Έχω επίσης ενεργοποιήσει την λειτουργία telnet και έχω κάνει τον διακόπτη του router μπροστά να ανοιγοκλείνει το wifi.) και πρίν κάνω αυτές τις αλλαγές πάντως, δεν δούλευε.

 Κάθε βοήθεια ανεκτίμητη

----------


## DjJohnyLost

Παιδια εγω που λετε εχω ενα χρονο στην cosmote επειτα απο 8 χρονια στην vodafone με τελειο σημα...που λετε 1 χρονο τωρα δεν εχω σημα ουτε κατα διανοια,εγω συνδεση η αδερφη μου what's up εκανα 4-5 φορε ς παραπονα στην cosmote αλλα, τπτ,μεχρι που παρατραβηξε η ιστορια παω στην vodafone διαλεγω ενα προγραμμα και κανω αλλαγη φορητοτητας μου λενε τα γνωστα μεχρι να εγγριθει η φορητοτητα θα σας καλεσουμε..με καλει η cosmote και εγινε χωμα να την πατησω,να μου λενε θα σας στειλουμε την συσκευη ενετελως δωρεαν μειωσεις παγιου και τα λοιποα..πηρα που λετε την συσκευη την συνδεσα σημερα μιλαμε καμπανα σημα μεσα στο σπιτι κι εγω και η αδερφη μου........

το μονο που θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος πως μπορω να περασω αριθμο στην συσκευη??

----------


## kalantz

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.

Προμηθεύτηκα και εγώ χθες ένα Cosmote Τέλειο Σήμα (UAP2105), άνοιξα τα απαραίτητα ports, αλλά δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα. Επειδή μάλιστα το δοκιμάσα με 2 διαφορετικά routers και έφαγα ώρες μιλώντας με το CC της Cosmote, τελικά το πήγα πίσω και μου έδωσαν άλλο, χωρίς φυσικά να μπορούν το ελέγξουν ή να είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουν τι μπορεί να φταίει.

*Παρατηρήσεις:*

1. Και στις 2 συσκευές που μου έδωσαν, όταν έβγαλα την κάρτα SIM και την έβαλα σε άλλο τηλέφωνο, έδειχνε "Μη ενεργοποιημένη". Αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό, η Cosmote ισχυρίζεται ότι οι συγκεκριμένες κάρτες sim δεν παίζουν σε άλλες συσκευές. Περίεργο, αλλα θα μπορούσε κάποιος να δοκιμάσει να βγάλει την κάρτα sim από το "Τέλειο Σήμα" και να την βάλει σε ένα 3G κινητό να μας πει τι γίνεται;

2. Το κυρίως modem μου είναι ένα Fritz 7140. Δεύτερο modem που δοκίμασα είναι ένα USR 9192. Μέχρι τώρα, όποια πόρτα χρειάστηκε να ανοίξω, ουδέποτε αρνήθηκε κάποιο από τα δυο modem να συνεργασθεί. Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω επί του θέματος;

3. Πάροχος είναι ON Telecoms. Ακόμα, παρ' ότι τους έχω πάρει 3 φορές τηλέφωνο δεν είναι σε θέση να μου απαντήσουν αν έχουν το port 50 κλειστό. Μήπως και εδώ κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω επί του θέματος;

Φυσικά η Cosmote δεν έχει ιδέα ποιοι πάροχοι και ποια modems δεν συνεργάζονται με την υπηρεσία και ούτε πρόκειται να μπει στον κόπο να το κάνει. 

Βοηθάτε, γιατί θα φύγει απ' το μπαλκόνι!!!

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## andreasp

> 3. Πάροχος είναι ON Telecoms. Ακόμα, παρ' ότι τους έχω πάρει 3 φορές τηλέφωνο δεν είναι σε θέση να μου απαντήσουν αν έχουν το port 50 κλειστό. Μήπως και εδώ κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω επί του θέματος;
> 
> Φυσικά η Cosmote δεν έχει ιδέα ποιοι πάροχοι και ποια modems δεν συνεργάζονται με την υπηρεσία και ούτε πρόκειται να μπει στον κόπο να το κάνει. 
> 
> Βοηθάτε, γιατί θα φύγει απ' το μπαλκόνι!!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


H ΟΝ ΔΕΝ φταίει πάντως για το πρόβλημα σου.
Μόλις το έβαλα, και δούλεψε με την μία, επάνω στο ZTE που δίνει.
Το πήρα και εγώ σήμερα, δωρεάν. Το έβαλα στην πρίζα, κούμπωσα το rj45 στο router, το πέταξα μέσα σε ένα ντουλάπι, και παίζει καμπάνα.
Ποιότητα ομιλίας, σχεδόν τέλεια! Σήμα 5 μπάρες H.
Τώρα μία ζαλάδα που έχω τώρα , ελπίζω να είναι επειδή δεν έχω πιει καφέ και έχω παγώσει ολόκληρος με την μηχανή, τις τελευταίες μέρες  :Smile: 
Πάντως... απο την στιγμή που το δίνει για συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς, και όχι χύμα για όλα τα νούμερα Cosmote, θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να ορίσεις την ένταση του σήματος.

----------


## kalantz

> H ΟΝ ΔΕΝ φταίει πάντως για το πρόβλημα σου.
> Μόλις το έβαλα, και δούλεψε με την μία, επάνω στο ZTE που δίνει.
> Το πήρα και εγώ σήμερα, δωρεάν. Το έβαλα στην πρίζα, κούμπωσα το rj45 στο router, το πέταξα μέσα σε ένα ντουλάπι, και παίζει καμπάνα.
> Ποιότητα ομιλίας, σχεδόν τέλεια! Σήμα 5 μπάρες H.
> Τώρα μία ζαλάδα που έχω τώρα , ελπίζω να είναι επειδή δεν έχω πιει καφέ και έχω παγώσει ολόκληρος με την μηχανή, τις τελευταίες μέρες 
> Πάντως... απο την στιγμή που το δίνει για συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς, και όχι χύμα για όλα τα νούμερα Cosmote, θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να ορίσεις την ένταση του σήματος.


Χαίρεται και πάλι...

Σε ποιο ΖΤΕ αναφέρεσαι; Η συσκευή είναι της Huawei. Δίνουν και της ZTE;
Μπορείς, αν σου είναι εύκολο να βάλεις την κάρτα sim που συνοδεύει το "Τέλειο Σήμα" σε ένα απλό κινητό 3G και να δεις αν εμφανίζει δίκτυο COSMOTE; Θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων!!!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

PS: Ελπίζω η ζαλάδα να μην είναι από το fem και να είναι περαστική. Πάρε κανένα depon για την ώρα και βλέπεις  :Smile:

----------


## andreasp

> Χαίρεται και πάλι...
> 
> Σε ποιο ΖΤΕ αναφέρεσαι; Η συσκευή είναι της Huawei. Δίνουν και της ZTE;
> Μπορείς, αν σου είναι εύκολο να βάλεις την κάρτα sim που συνοδεύει το "Τέλειο Σήμα" σε ένα απλό κινητό 3G και να δεις αν εμφανίζει δίκτυο COSMOTE; Θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων!!!


Για το ZTE της ON μιλάω.
Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Δεν έχω περίσσευμα τηλέφωνο, και το C905 που έχω, αν του βάλεις άλλη κάρτα, χάνει τα SMS απο τα "πρόχειρα".




> PS: Ελπίζω η ζαλάδα να μην είναι από το fem και να είναι περαστική. Πάρε κανένα depon για την ώρα και βλέπεις


Πάντως η ζαλάδα η τωρινή, είναι σίγουρα απο την Κρήτη! 
Μπερδέψαμε το διάφανο της ρακής με το νερό... τι παθαίνει ο άνθρωπος ρε γαμώτο!  :Embarassed: 

........Auto merged post: andreasp πρόσθεσε 82 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παιζει κανενα link με μετρήσεις ακτινοβολίας για αυτά τα μηχανάκια??

----------


## kalantz

> Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Δεν έχω περίσσευμα τηλέφωνο, και το C905 που έχω, αν του βάλεις άλλη κάρτα, χάνει τα SMS απο τα "πρόχειρα".


Ok, το καταλαβαίνω. Παρ' όλα αυτά αν βρεις καποια άλλη συσκευή και το τσεκάρεις, θα μου λύσεις την πιο σημαντική απορία!

Πάντως δεν είναι δυνατόν. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με τρια router στο σπίτι μου με γραμμή ΟΝ. Σήμερα ζήτησα από την Cosmote να αλλάξει δοκιμαστικά/προσωρινά τη διεύθυνση που έχω δηλώσει για το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ και να βάλει αυτή των γονιών μου, οι οποίοι έχουν Thomson /Forthnet. Ούτε εκεί δούλεψε! Οι άλλοι τρώγανε και εγώ ανοιγόκλεινα πόρτες στο router.

----------


## andreasp

> Ok, το καταλαβαίνω. Παρ' όλα αυτά αν βρεις καποια άλλη συσκευή και το τσεκάρεις, θα μου λύσεις την πιο σημαντική απορία!
> 
> Πάντως δεν είναι δυνατόν. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με τρια router στο σπίτι μου με γραμμή ΟΝ. Σήμερα ζήτησα από την Cosmote να αλλάξει δοκιμαστικά/προσωρινά τη διεύθυνση που έχω δηλώσει για το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ και να βάλει αυτή των γονιών μου, οι οποίοι έχουν Thomson /Forthnet. Ούτε εκεί δούλεψε! Οι άλλοι τρώγανε και εγώ ανοιγόκλεινα πόρτες στο router.


Γιατί ανοιγοκλείνεις πόρτες? Εμένα δεν χρειάστηκε απολύτως τίποτα!
Και γιατι ζητησες να το αλλαξουν? Λες και ξέρει η Cosmote, απο που συνδεεσε...
Εγώ το έκλεισα!
Δεν ξερω τι εκπέμπει αυτό το πράγμα... αλλά με το που το έκλεισα, έφυγαν ζαλάδες, σε μιση ωρα ήμουν ντυμένος και έφυγα βόλτα και γύρισα πριν απο λίγο!
Ξέρω, ότι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα, αυτό που λέω είναι γελοίο!
Παρόλα αυτά, ήταν τόσο εμφανές αυτό που λέω, που με προβλημάτισε πολύ.
Μετά την αλλαγή του χρόνου, θα έχω επίσημη μέτρηση στον χώρο μου. Οπότε θα ενημερώσω για το τι εκπέμπει!
Επ ευκαιρίας, θα μετρήσω διάφορα! Wifi, ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.
Αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα για το τι άλλο να μετρήσω, ευχαρίστως να ακούσω!

----------


## kalantz

Ανοιγόκλεινα πόρτες για να φύγει κάθε υποψία. Κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα. Τέλοσπάντων... Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που σου ζήτησα να κοιταξεις την καρτούλα, επειδή είναι η μοναδική υποψία που μου έχει μείνει και η Cosmote δεν έχει ιδέα πως δουλεύει αυτό το μαραφέτι.

Σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία, πριν από αρκετό καιρό είχα μια κουβέντα με έναν καθηγητή (ή wannabe καθηγητή, ή επίκουρο, δεν θυμάμαι) του ΕΜΠ και μου είχε αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων, πως τα femtocells σχεδιάστηκαν με γνώμονα να είναι όσο δυνατόν πιο ακίνδυνα για τον άνθρωπο. Μάλιστα μου είχε αναφέρει και κάποιες τιμές, αρκετά χαμηλες σε σχέση με WiFi και DECT, αλλά δεν τις θυμάμαι. Παρ' όλα αυτά αν κάνεις μέτρηση, πες και μας τι παιζει...

----------


## makis855

> To συμβόλαιο μου είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό και για να μου στείλουν την συσκευή δεν υπέγραψα κάποιο καινούριο. Απλά μια μέρα είχα φτάσει στο αμήν με το σήμα, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα: λύση τώρα ή αντίο. Μου ανέφεραν γι αυτή την συσκευή και τα λοιπά, επίσης ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής του συμβολαίου μου θα πρέπει να την επιστρέψω. Σε δυο μέρες παρέλαβα τη συσκευή, την σύνδεσα, τους κάλεσα και έτοιμος. Ένα δελτίο αποστολής έστειλαν & το κουτί.



αυτή είναι η διαδικασία για όλους? απλά αναφορά ότι δεν έχω σήμα?

----------


## gstrat

> Εγω εχω το εξης προβλημα μετα απο καθε διακπη ρευματος δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα εχει το κοκκινο φωτακι οτι και να κανω


Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα...

Συγκεκριμένα, η συσκευή λειτουργούσε κανονικότητα για ένα μήνα (χωίς πρόβλημα μετά από αποσυνδέσεις από το internet ή επανεκκίνηση). Προχθές έκοψα για λίγο το ρεύμα και από τότε δεν λέει να συνδεθεί με τίποτα... Ανάβει το μωβ λαμπάκι, πέρνει κανονικά IP μέσω DHCP και μετά τίποτα! Κόκκινο λαμπάκι σταθερά.

Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, πήρα τον ΟΤΕ (έχω Connx) δεν μπλοκάρουν κάποια πόρτα, πήρα Cosmote δεν βλέπουν τίποτα και λένε να πάω την συσκευή σε μαγαζί.

Επειδή τα πράγματα δεν χαλάνε έτσι απλά, έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## summit1_1

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!! Προτείνω εφόσον όλοι έχουμε προβλημα με την συσκευη της Cosmote, να γίνει μια λίστα απο εμάς σε ποιές συσκευές δεν παίζει και σε ποιές παίζει. Θα βοηθήσει και εμάς και πολλούς άλλους...

@andreasp
Περιμένω πώς και πώς τις μετρήσεις σου. Τι μέσα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις?

........Auto merged post: summit1_1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Συμβατή με:* Netgear DG834G v2 


*Όχι συμβατή με:* Thomson 585 v8 (έτρεξε μια φορα στις 1000)

----------


## kalantz

Τελικά, μετά από ατελειώτες ώρες troubleshooting σε συνεργασία με τεχνικό τμήμα της Cosmote, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Δεν έφταιγε ούτε το router, ούτε η SIM, ούτε το Femtocell. Απλώς έχει έρθει στην Ελλάδα η παρτίδα με το νέο firmware, το οποίο δεν δούλευε χωρίς να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί αντίστοιχα και από την πλευρά των servers της Cosmote.

----------


## spstrouz

> Χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και τέσσερις περίπου μήνες την αντίστοιχη συσκευή της Vodafone, την οποία μου την δώσανε άμεσα (και χωρίς πολλά πολλά) μετά από παράπονο για το σήμα τους. Στην αρχή η Vodafone την πούλαγε αντί 120€ (αν θυμάμαι καλά), τώρα την δίνει δωρεάν και απλά οφείλεις να την επιστρέψεις εφόσον δεν την χρειάζεσαι. Το ίδιο θα κάνει και η Cosmote σε λίγο καιρό.
> 
> Σαν απόδοση όμως δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω μείνει ικανοποιημένος. Μπορεί το σήμα να είναι "καμπάνα", αλλά υπάρχει μια σχετική καθυστέρηση μέχρι να "ανοίξει" η γραμμή (να με ακούσουν)  και επηρεάζεται η ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας σου αναλόγως του φόρτου γραμμής της adsl. Και μια σημαντική λεπτομέρεια: οι συσκευές κινητών τηλεφώνων που θα συνδεθούν με τον ενισχυτή σήματος πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν 3G τεχνολογία ειδάλλως απλά δεν λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα.


¨Εχω κι έγώ πρόβλημα με το σήμα σπίτι μου οπότε θα πάω κι εγώ να ρωτήσω μπάς και μου δώσουν κι έμενα ένα... Να το αγοράσω πάντως δύσκολο  :Whistle:

----------


## sportguy

παντως εγω που μενω σε μονοκατοικια και εχω κατω το κουτι πανω δυσκολα με βοηθαει να πιασω σημα.

----------


## michalispap

> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.
> 
> Προμηθεύτηκα και εγώ χθες ένα Cosmote Τέλειο Σήμα (UAP2105), άνοιξα τα απαραίτητα ports, αλλά δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα. Επειδή μάλιστα το δοκιμάσα με 2 διαφορετικά routers και έφαγα ώρες μιλώντας με το CC της Cosmote, τελικά το πήγα πίσω και μου έδωσαν άλλο, χωρίς φυσικά να μπορούν το ελέγξουν ή να είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουν τι μπορεί να φταίει.
> 
> *Παρατηρήσεις:*
> 
> 1. Και στις 2 συσκευές που μου έδωσαν, όταν έβγαλα την κάρτα SIM και την έβαλα σε άλλο τηλέφωνο, έδειχνε "Μη ενεργοποιημένη". Αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό, η Cosmote ισχυρίζεται ότι οι συγκεκριμένες κάρτες sim δεν παίζουν σε άλλες συσκευές. Περίεργο, αλλα θα μπορούσε κάποιος να δοκιμάσει να βγάλει την κάρτα sim από το "Τέλειο Σήμα" και να την βάλει σε ένα 3G κινητό να μας πει τι γίνεται;
> 
> 2. Το κυρίως modem μου είναι ένα Fritz 7140. Δεύτερο modem που δοκίμασα είναι ένα USR 9192. Μέχρι τώρα, όποια πόρτα χρειάστηκε να ανοίξω, ουδέποτε αρνήθηκε κάποιο από τα δυο modem να συνεργασθεί. Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω επί του θέματος;
> ...


Δεν είμαι ο μόνος που θα το πετάξω..............

----------


## summit1_1

Ρε παιδιά κανείς τπτ? Βοηθήστε οσοι διαβάζετε το thread γιατι εχει μαζευτεί κοσμος που είναι στο τσακ να το πετάξει...

----------


## andreasp

> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!! Προτείνω εφόσον όλοι έχουμε προβλημα με την συσκευη της Cosmote, να γίνει μια λίστα απο εμάς σε ποιές συσκευές δεν παίζει και σε ποιές παίζει. Θα βοηθήσει και εμάς και πολλούς άλλους...
> 
> @andreasp
> Περιμένω πώς και πώς τις μετρήσεις σου. Τι μέσα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις?


Δεν θα ήθελα να πώ, χωρίς να ρωτήσω αν επιτρέπεται.
Θα σας ενημερώσω μάλλον μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Χτές συναντήθηκα, τώρα θέλουμε να ξεμπερδέψουμε με κάτι εργασίες του ΕΑΠ, και να πάρει τον εξοπλισμό μετρήσεων και να έρθει σπίτι μου.
Υπόψιν, ότι στην συνέχεια μου το ζήτησαν να το παραχωρήσω για λίγο καιρό, για να πάει στο εργαστήριο για περαιτέρω μελέτη λειτουργίας και μετρήσεις.
Πάντως μπορώ να πώ ότι η διάθεση αυτών των μηχανημάτων και απο τα 3 δύκτια, δεν έχει απολύτος καμία αδειοδότηση. Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια αν χρειάζεται, με την μορφή που παραχωρείτε στο κοινό, αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα!...

----------


## summit1_1

Με το femtocell της cosmote που δε μου λειτουργούσε το επέστρεψα στο Γερμανό και μου το αντικατέστησαν με άλλο. Γύρισα το δοκίμασα και έκπληκτος δούλευε!!! Το τρελό στην ιστορία είναι ότι το προηγούμενο δεν δούλευε ποτέ αλλά σε γνωστό μου που το είχα δοκιμάσει δούλευε κανονικά! Τρέχα γύρευε είναι η κατάσταση. Προτείνω σε όσους έχουν προβλήματα να δοκιμάσουν να το αλλάξουν ακόμα και αν φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η συσκευή. Βέβαια ακόμα δεν γίνεται μπλε το λεντακι πάντα, αλλά τις περισσότερες γίνεται, προηγουμένως δεν συνδεόταν ποτέ... τουλάχιστον όχι σε αυτό το σπίτι  :Crazy:

----------


## Digik

Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται παράλογο να δώσω 90 ευρώ παραπάνω για να έχω σήμα στο κινητό που χρυσοπληρώνω;

----------


## Theodore41

> Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται παράλογο να δώσω 90 ευρώ παραπάνω για να έχω σήμα στο κινητό που χρυσοπληρώνω;


Κι εσυ δικηο εχεις.Αλλα δεν κανεις καμια κουβεντα πρωτα,με τους γειτονες σου,που καταφεραν να κατεβασουν τις κεραιες απο κει,ωστε να μην υπαρχει αρκετο σημα;Νομιζεις οτι οι εταιριες,δεν θελουν να υπαρχει αρκετο σημα για τους πελατες τους;

----------


## andreasp

> Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται παράλογο να δώσω 90 ευρώ παραπάνω για να έχω σήμα στο κινητό που χρυσοπληρώνω;


εεε δεν νομίζω ότι τα έχει πληρώσει και κανείς. Σε όλους τσάμπα το δίνει!

----------


## vspiros

τσάμπα όταν έχεις πολύ μεγάλους λογαριασμούς.αλλιώς το πληρώνεις όπως εγώ γιατί βαρέθηκα να κρυώνω στο μπαλκόνι κάθε φορά που ήθελα να μιλήσω!!!(έχει ξεχωριστή επιδότηση πχ στο πρόγραμμα απεριόριστα 50 είναι γύρω στα 40€ έκπτωση)

----------


## imperium

λογαριασμους πανω απο 200 το μηνα δηλαδη?

----------


## andreasp

> λογαριασμους πανω απο 200 το μηνα δηλαδη?


Εγώ 50 ευρώ πληρώνω, και μου το έδωσαν τσάμπα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.
Απο ότι έχω καταλάβει, παίζει ρόλο η διεύθυνση σου. Γνωρίζουν που έχουν σήμα, και που όχι, οπότε αν είναι καταχωρημένη η διεύθυνση σου, σε αυτές που δεν πιάνουν, δεν το συζητάνε καν.

----------


## imperium

> Εγώ 50 ευρώ πληρώνω, και μου το έδωσαν τσάμπα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.
> Απο ότι έχω καταλάβει, παίζει ρόλο η διεύθυνση σου. Γνωρίζουν που έχουν σήμα, και που όχι, οπότε αν είναι καταχωρημένη η διεύθυνση σου, σε αυτές που δεν πιάνουν, δεν το συζητάνε καν.


πολυ καλο αυτο!!!

----------


## kalantz

> Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται παράλογο να δώσω 90 ευρώ παραπάνω για να έχω σήμα στο κινητό που χρυσοπληρώνω;


Σε όλους δωρεάν το δίνουν, αρκεί να υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρό (δεν ξέρω τι θεωρούν σοβαρό) πρόγραμμα συμβολαίου.

----------


## nmavro73

Τη συσκευή την πήρα πριν μια περίπου εβδομάδα. Πότε χάνει το 3g πότε το βρίσκει. Αναβοσβήνει ξαφνικά το μωβ λαμπάκι και μετά ανάλογα, είτε κόκκινο είτε μπλε. Άνοιξα τη θύρα 50 αλλά τίποτα. Ενώ κάποιες φορές το κινητό έχει μία γραμμή 3g η συσκευή δεν φαίνεται να το πιάνει. Έχω αρχίσει να εκνευρίζομαι κυρίως γιατί δεν μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω το 3g από το τηλέφωνό μου

----------


## cghera

Καλησπέρα, 
έχω κι εγώ μια συσκευή τέλειο σήμα και ενώ την πρώτη μέρα μετά από κάποια ώρα λειτούργησε σήμερα επειδή ήθελα να αλλάξω πολύπριζο την έσβησα και από τότε δεν ξανασυνδέθηκε. Εχω βρει το διάολό  μου μ΄αυτο το ρημάδι. Οι οδηγίες δεν λένε τίποτα για πόρτες. Ανοιξα και την 50 στο router αλλά τίποτα. Συνεχίζει κόκκινο λαμπάκι. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι; Εχω Cyta και thomson router. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω οτι φταίει ο router αφού μια μέρα πριν λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Η συσκευή ούτε ping κάνει ούτε telnet τίποτα, ενώ παίρνει κανονικά ip από τον router.

----------


## garibaldi

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εδώ.
Συνδέεται γαι μερικές μέρες (όχι πάνω από εβδομάδα) και μετά χάνει το σήμα (κόκκινο λαμπάκι).
Εχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα (routers, restarts, το βγάζω , το ξαναβάζω στο δίκτυο, καλώδια, άλλες θέσεις, κα). Πήγα Cosmote μου έδωσαν άλλο, τα ίδια.
Οταν αποφασίσει αυτό ξανασυνδέεται για λίγες μέρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους severs της Cosmote, κάποιες ρυθμίσεις δεν έχουν βρει ακόμα.
Πάντως δεν πάει άλλο, στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει καθόλου σήμα από καμία εταιρία.
Δοκίμασα πάντως στο ίδιο δίκτυο το fem της Vodafone και έπαιξε θαύμα χωρίς καμία αποσύνδεση επί μέρες.
Αρα καταλήγω το πρόβλημα είναι της Cosmote και των ρυθμίσεων τους.

----------


## cghera

Τρια πουλάκια κάθονται δηλαδή. Και σε μένα μετά από μισή μέρα έπαιξε τυχαία. Έκανε ενα restart ο router πάμε πάλι από την αρχή. Και ήταν η μόνη μου ελπίδα για σήμα της προκοπής στο σπίτι. Ό,τι νά ναι Cosmote.

----------


## andreasp

Απο χτες το απόγευμα, σταμάτησε να δουλέυει και το δικό μου.
Τι router δοκίμασα... τι την 50,500,4500 άνοιξα.... με την καμία!
Τις πόρτες στο Pirelli τις ανοίγω σωστά, διότι δοκιμάζω να ανοίξω πόρτα για την ip του laptop και σύμφωνα με το PFportchecker ανοίγει κανονικά. Την ίδια διαδικασία κάνω για το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ που έχει 192.168.1.3 ip.
Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## dousis

α οκ!!!! να μην κατσω να το ψαξω παλι. εμενα απο σημερα το πρωι εχει κοκκινο λαμπακι.
παντως κατι που πιθανον δεν εχετε προσεξει ειναι οτι κατα καιρους παιρνει αλλη ip. εμενα μεχρι χτεσ ηταν 192,168,1,101 και σημερα ειναι 1,100.
μπορει να χανεται για αυτον τον λογο.
δεν ξερω .

----------


## andreasp

Αυτο είναι θέμα του τοπικού σου δυκτίου και του Dhcp σου.
Δεν φταίει το μηχάνημα.
Να μην ξεχάσω, ότι απο χτές το απόγευμα, το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει και το μηχάνηματακι φίλου στο Καλαμάκι. Νεκρό! κόκκινο λαμπάκι!

----------


## dousis

ναι ισως. τωρα το εβαλα να παιρνει στατικη ip και εχει ανοιχτες τις πορτες.
για να δουμε ποτε θα συνδεθει.

----------


## andreasp

Χλωμό το βλέπω να συνδέεται! Γενικώς είναι προβληματική η υλοποίηση με τα Femtocell. 
Εξοπλισμός οποίος δεν λειτουργεί , και αν λειτουργεί , λειτουργεί απο τύχη, δεν είναι σοβαρή εικόνα παρόχου κινητής τηλεφωνίας!

----------


## dousis

ε τι να κανουμε. το εχω απο τοτε που βγηκε (ημουν και απο τους πρωτους που το πηρα οταν κυκλοφορησε εδω στα χανια) και τωρα ειναι η 3η φορα που χαλαει.
τουλαχιστον μετα απο κανα 2ωρο φτιαχνει μονο του.!!!!

----------


## dousis

μολις συνδεθηκε ξανα!!!!!!!

----------


## andreasp

> μολις συνδεθηκε ξανα!!!!!!!


Το ξέρω! με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Κάτι μαλακία είχαν κάνει.
Παίζει να είχαν πέσει και όλα! xaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## vspiros

Εγώ είχα πρόβλημα από χτες στις 5 το πρωί μέχρι τις 2 περίπου!!!(Σημειωτέον δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτε απλά το σύνδεσα πάνω στο ρούτερ πριν από κάποιους μήνες και λειτούργησε χωρίς άλλο πρόβλημα). Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μετά από μισή ώρα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε χωρίς να κάνω τίποτε και με πήραν τηλέφωνο επιβεβαίωσης!!!Το πρόβλημα ήταν δικό τους απ' ότι φαίνεται!!!

----------


## hmtykabatzas

καλή κίνηση, αλλά πολλά τα 90ευρώ!!!

----------


## andreasp

> καλή κίνηση, αλλά πολλά τα 90ευρώ!!!


Μην το ξαναλέμε...
Τα 90ευρώ είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου.
Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν που να πλήρωσε να το πάρει, και ξέρω αρκετούς που το πήραν.

----------


## vspiros

> Μην το ξαναλέμε...
> Τα 90ευρώ είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου.
> Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν που να πλήρωσε να το πάρει, και ξέρω αρκετούς που το πήραν.


Εγώ και σε πληροφορώ ότι το κυνήγησα και τηλεφωνικώς και στα καταστήματα της Cosmote και στο Γερμανό(και έγγραφες αναφορές και αιτήσεις ελέγχου του δικτύου και καυγάδες)!!!Επειδή όμως είχα παλιό πρόγραμμα κι επειδή δε μιλάω πολύ στο κινητό έπρεπε ή να πάω σε 50€ λογαριασμό τουλάχιστον ή να το πληρώσω!!!Προτίμησα το δεύτερο γιατί δεν ήθελα να φύγω από την Cosmote αν και έφτασα στα όρια!!!(Δεν θέλω τη Vondafone γιατί έζησα από κοντά τον τρόμο φίλων που δούλευαν στην εταιρεία την εποχή Τσαλικίδη και στη Wind δεν έχω καλό σήμα σε άλλες περιοχές που το χρειάζομαι!!!)

----------


## andreasp

> Εγώ και σε πληροφορώ ότι το κυνήγησα και τηλεφωνικώς και στα καταστήματα της Cosmote και στο Γερμανό(και έγγραφες αναφορές και αιτήσεις ελέγχου του δικτύου και καυγάδες)!!!Επειδή όμως είχα παλιό πρόγραμμα κι επειδή δε μιλάω πολύ στο κινητό έπρεπε ή να πάω σε 50€ λογαριασμό τουλάχιστον ή να το πληρώσω!!!Προτίμησα το δεύτερο γιατί δεν ήθελα να φύγω από την Cosmote αν και έφτασα στα όρια!!!(Δεν θέλω τη Vondafone γιατί έζησα από κοντά τον τρόμο φίλων που δούλευαν στην εταιρεία την εποχή Τσαλικίδη και στη Wind δεν έχω καλό σήμα σε άλλες περιοχές που το χρειάζομαι!!!)


Ξέχασα να πώ, ότι δεν γνωρίζω και κανέναν που δεν κάνει κανα 50άρικο λογαριασμό...

----------


## nikgl

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν το μηχανάκι της vodafone που απ'ότι γνωρίζω είναι το ίδιο, μπορεί να μεταφερθεί σε cosmote? Σκέφτομαι για φορητότητα από vodafone σε cosmote και δε θέλω να ξαναπληρώσω για την ίδια συσκευή.

----------


## fadasma

όχι δεν γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## michalispap

Πάντως αν έχεις πάνω από 2 συμβόλαια cosmote στο δίνουν δωρεάν (έδιναν τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν λιγο καιρό)

----------


## manik

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Δυο ερωτήσεις έχω για την συσκευή.

Όταν έχω διακοπή ρεύματος στο σπίτι και το ρεύμα επανέρχεται,  η συσκευή δεν ανοίγει από μόνη της αλλά πρέπει να την ανοίξω εγώ.Δηλαδή το λαμπάκι της είναι εντελώς σβηστό και δεν δουλεύει. Είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά αυτή;
Επίσης σκέφτομαι να καταργήσω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή (wind) από το σπίτι και να παίρνω Internet μέσω AP από τον πεθερό μου που μένει ακριβώς από κάτω μας. Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον δεν θα δουλέψει πάνω στο AP αλλά το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## dfourt

Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κάνω τη συσκευή να δουλέψει.

Κλασικά το μόνο που βγάζει είναι το κόκκινο φωτάκι...

Μίλησα και με την Cosmote, δεν βλέπουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στις ρυθμίσεις και αναμένω να καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός μπας και βγει άκρη.

Το router είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένο, άλλες συσκευές που έχω (πχ Sip) δουλεύουν μια χαρά.Δοκίμασα και port forwarding αλλά τζίφος.

Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να δοκιμάσω;

Κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ενώ παίρνει κανονικά εσωτερική ip (192.168.1.10 πχ), αν κάνω ping προς αυτήν την ip δεν απαντά.
Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;
Μπορεί κάποιος με συσκευή που δουλεύει σωστά να το τσεκάρει;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## manik

> Γεια σας παιδιά.
> Δυο ερωτήσεις έχω για την συσκευή.
> 
> Όταν έχω διακοπή ρεύματος στο σπίτι και το ρεύμα επανέρχεται,  η συσκευή δεν ανοίγει από μόνη της αλλά πρέπει να την ανοίξω εγώ.Δηλαδή το λαμπάκι της είναι εντελώς σβηστό και δεν δουλεύει. Είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά αυτή;
> Επίσης σκέφτομαι να καταργήσω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή (wind) από το σπίτι και να παίρνω Internet μέσω AP από τον πεθερό μου που μένει ακριβώς από κάτω μας. Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον δεν θα δουλέψει πάνω στο AP αλλά το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Aπαντάω μόνος μου.

Τελικά δουλεύει κανονικότατα πάνω σε ένα TP-LINK TL-WA701ND ρυθμισμένο ως client οπότε δεν είναι αναγκαίο να μπει πάνω σε modem-router.  :Smile: 

Για το θέμα του ότι όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα και δεν επανέρχεται αυτόματα οι υπόλοιποι που το έχετε, έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά σε εσάς ή ανάβει μόνο του όταν επανέρχεται το ρεύμα;

----------


## dfourt

> Για το θέμα του ότι όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα και δεν επανέρχεται αυτόματα οι υπόλοιποι που το έχετε, έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά σε εσάς ή ανάβει μόνο του όταν επανέρχεται το ρεύμα;


Και στο δικό μου (που όπως έχω πει παραπάνω δεν δουλεύει και το φωτάκι μένει μονίμως κόκκινο) αν το βγάλεις από την πρίζα και το ξαναβάλεις, πρέπει μετά να το ανοίξεις εσύ χειροκίνητα...

Ping του έχει κάνει κανείς; Απαντάει;

----------


## andreasp

> Για το θέμα του ότι όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα και δεν επανέρχεται αυτόματα οι υπόλοιποι που το έχετε, έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά σε εσάς ή ανάβει μόνο του όταν επανέρχεται το ρεύμα;


Δεν ανάβει μόνο του. Πρέπει να το πατήσεις.
Γενικά είναι μία άκρως προβληματική υλοποίηση, που μόνο απο τύχη θα δουλέψει σωστά, χωρίς να γνωρίζει κανείς το "γιατί?"!

----------


## noname85

στους συνδρομητές με μεγάλα συμβόλαια που παρέχεται δωρεάν η συσκευή, αφαιρείται η αξία της από την επιδότηση;

----------


## GREGORY

Σωστός, συμφωνώ απόλυτα.



> Εγώ περίμενα να με πληρώνουν! οχι να πληρώνω για να έχω τα αυτονόητα!
> Τους διαθέτω το bandwith της adsl μου, και θα τους πληρώσω κιόλας?

----------


## andreasp

Ορίστε και η μελέτη που έχει γίνει για τα παραπάνω μηχανάκια.
Οποιος καταλαβαίνει, ας μας πει και εμάς!

----------


## grayden

> Ορίστε και η μελέτη που έχει γίνει για τα παραπάνω μηχανάκια.
> Οποιος καταλαβαίνει, ας μας πει και εμάς!


Από το έγγραφο: Figure 1. A* FAP* unit

 :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αν και τρολλάρω ελαφρώς, στο ίδιο έγγραφο έχει και ένα διάγραμμα με FAP ON, FAP OFF.


Μάλλον πρέπει να κόψω τα πολλά memes.

 :Razz:

----------


## lak100

παντως και εγω εχω θεμα με το femtocell μπορει να γινει πορτοκαλι και να μεινει ετσι γαι βδομαδα μετα επανερχεται μονο του παντως ειναι προβληματικη συσκευη

----------


## manik

Για το πρόβλημα που δεν παίρνει σήμα η συσκευή και μένει μωβ το λαμπάκι, εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι οφείλεται στο ότι μπορεί να πάρει κάποια άλλη συσκευή την ίδια IP του σε τυχόν αλλαγή IP του router (περίεργο μεν) , οπότε η λύση είναι να δηλώσετε μέσα στο router (εφ' όσον υποστηρίζεται από τις ρυθμίσεις του) να παίρνει το femtocell πάντα την ίδια IP μιας και δεν μπορεί να πάρει static IP μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του ιδίου.
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να κάνετε ένα restart του router και του femtocell βγαζοντάς τα από το ρεύμα για κανα λεπτό αν κολλάει το δεύτερο.

----------


## nikosl

> Από το έγγραφο: Figure 1. A* FAP* unit
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν και τρολλάρω ελαφρώς, στο ίδιο έγγραφο έχει και ένα διάγραμμα με FAP ON, FAP OFF.
> 
> 
> Μάλλον πρέπει να κόψω τα πολλά memes.


To σχήμα 2 περιλαμβάνει τα safe FAP spots σε ένα σπίτι?  :Laughing:

----------


## DarkSky

> To σχήμα 2 περιλαμβάνει τα safe FAP spots σε ένα σπίτι?


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## grayden

> To σχήμα 2 περιλαμβάνει τα safe FAP spots σε ένα σπίτι?


Του δικού μου πάντως όχι.

 :Razz:

----------


## cghera

> Ορίστε και η μελέτη που έχει γίνει για τα παραπάνω μηχανάκια.
> Οποιος καταλαβαίνει, ας μας πει και εμάς!


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κείμενο! Αν και είχα κάνει και εγώ μετρήσεις εντελώς ερασιτεχνικά το κείμενο αυτό επιβεβαιώνει όσα είχα δει κι εγώ. 
Μπορείτε να δείτε απλά το συμπέρασμα στο τέλος του κειμένου δεν χρειάζεται να χαθείτε μέσα στα τεχνικά. 

(1) improves reception quality indoors,
Βελτιώνει την ποιότητα λήψης σήματος εντός του σπιτιού. 
(2) reduces the Tx power of the user’s phone and,
consequently, the absorbed power in his/her
head, by more than five times and
Μειώνει την ενέργεια εκπομπής του κινητού μας άρα και την απορρόφηση ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας πάνω από 5 φορές 
(3) results in an indiscernible increase of the electromagnetic
field beyond a distance of 1 m in the
main beam of the unit; however, even these
augmented values are significantly lower than
reference levels of exposure guidelines(5).
Αυξάνει ελάχιστα την ακτινοβολία σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 1μ από τη συσκευή , παρόλα αυτά οι τιμές είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα από τα όρια ασφαλείας που αναφέρονται στην σημείωση (5)

Είναι προφανέστατο πιστεύω ρωτήστε και κάποιον που γνωρίζει αν θέλετε ή έχει σπουδάσει το θέμα οτι με καλύτερο σήμα στα κινητά (π.χ. όταν είσαι πιο κοντά σε κεραία και έχεις όλες τις μπάρες γεμάτες) το κινητό σου εκπέμπει πολύ λιγότερη ακτινοβολία καθώς απαιτείται λιγότερη ενέργεια για να φτάσει το σήμα στην κεραία. Στη περίπτωσή μας λοιπόν το Femtocell Access Point (FAP) όταν είναι ανοικτό (FAP ON) δημιουργεί μία μικρή κυψέλη κινητής τηλεφωνίας εντός του πεδίου του και μειώνει αισθητά τις απαιτήσεις εκπομπής του κινητού μας. Άρα πέραν του καλού σήματος έχουμε και μικρότερη έκθεση για το κεφάλι μας.

----------


## andreasp

> Αυξάνει ελάχιστα την ακτινοβολία σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 1μ από τη συσκευή , παρόλα αυτά οι τιμές είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα από τα όρια ασφαλείας που αναφέρονται στην σημείωση (5)


Οπότε, εγώ λογικά που το έχω και μέσα σε ντουλάπι, γυρισμένο και προς το πάτωμα, είναι ακόμα μικρότερη η ακτινοβολία του. Λογικά τα τρώει το τσιμέντενιο πάτωμα και το πλακάκι.

----------


## GREGORY

Συμπέρασμα:
1) το μηχανάκι βοηθάει να έχουμε σήμα, άρα να επικοινωνούμε.
2) βοηθάει την εταιρία να τα οικονομάει.
3) άλλη μια συσκευή με ακτινοβολία στη ζωή μας.
4) αν υπήρχε τρόπος τα πάσης φύσεως ραδιοκύματα (χωρίς την κοσμική ακτινοβολία), να ήταν ορατά από το ανθρώπινο μάτι, δεν θα βλέπαμε την τύφλα μας γύρω μας.

----------


## dfourt

> Οπότε, εγώ λογικά που το έχω και μέσα σε ντουλάπι, γυρισμένο και προς το πάτωμα, είναι ακόμα μικρότερη η ακτινοβολία του. Λογικά τα τρώει το τσιμέντενιο πάτωμα και το πλακάκι.


Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο; Προσπαθείς σκόπιμα να εξασθενήσεις το σήμα;
Δεν το βάζεις μέσα σε ένα κουτί από μόλυβδο να μην εκπέμπει καθόλου; :P
Το ότι κινητό σου θα εκπέμπει τώρα την πολλαπλάσια ισχύ για να πιάσει δεν το σκέφτεσαι;

Μου θυμίζεις μερικούς που πάνε και κατεβάζουν τις κεραίες που είναι στη γειτονιά τους, τάχα για την ακτινοβολία, και μετά μιλούν στο κινητό, το οποίο και δεν πιάνει καλά και εκπέμπει πολλαπλάσια ακτινοβολία για να πιάσει από μια μακρινότερη κεραία...

Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αυτό που κάνεις.Αν θες, απλά απενεργοποίησέ το όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς.(πχ το βράδυ)

----------


## andreasp

> Ποιος ο λόγος να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο; Προσπαθείς σκόπιμα να εξασθενήσεις το σήμα;
> Δεν το βάζεις μέσα σε ένα κουτί από μόλυβδο να μην εκπέμπει καθόλου; :P
> Το ότι κινητό σου θα εκπέμπει τώρα την πολλαπλάσια ισχύ για να πιάσει δεν το σκέφτεσαι;
> 
> Μου θυμίζεις μερικούς που πάνε και κατεβάζουν τις κεραίες που είναι στη γειτονιά τους, τάχα για την ακτινοβολία, και μετά μιλούν στο κινητό, το οποίο και δεν πιάνει καλά και εκπέμπει πολλαπλάσια ακτινοβολία για να πιάσει από μια μακρινότερη κεραία...
> 
> Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αυτό που κάνεις.Αν θες, απλά απενεργοποίησέ το όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς.(πχ το βράδυ)


Ποιος ακριβώς σου είπε ότι το κινητό μου εκπέμπει πολλαπλάσια για να πιάσει?
Ναι. Προσπαθώ σκόπιμα να εξασθενήσω το σήμα. Το μηχανάκι είναι φτιαγμένο για να καλύπτει και 200 τετραγωνικά σπίτ. 
Το σπίτι μου είναι ένα δυάρι, που είτε είμαι στο σαλόνι, είτε στο κρεββάτι, βρίσκομαι λιγότερο απο 3 μέτρα απο το μηχανάκι. Και έτσι που το έχω, και προς τα πάνω, και αριστερά , δεξιά... το κινητό έχει ακατέβατα 5 μπάρες 3g!

----------


## dfourt

> Ποιος ακριβώς σου είπε ότι το κινητό μου εκπέμπει πολλαπλάσια για να πιάσει?
> Ναι. Προσπαθώ σκόπιμα να εξασθενήσω το σήμα. Το μηχανάκι είναι φτιαγμένο για να καλύπτει και 200 τετραγωνικά σπίτ. 
> Το σπίτι μου είναι ένα δυάρι, που είτε είμαι στο σαλόνι, είτε στο κρεββάτι, βρίσκομαι λιγότερο απο 3 μέτρα απο το μηχανάκι. Και έτσι που το έχω, και προς τα πάνω, και αριστερά , δεξιά... το κινητό έχει ακατέβατα 5 μπάρες 3g!


Έτσι δουλεύει...Όσο πιο μακριά βρίσκεσαι από μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνία (ή όσο πιο δύσκολη κάνεις εσύ τεχνητά τη λήψη σήματος), τόσο περισσότερο εκπέμπει το κινητό σου για να μεταδώσει σήμα όταν μιλάς κτλ.

Άρα μπορεί τελικά όχι μόνο να μην γλυτώνεις τίποτα, αλλά και να τρως περισσότερη ακτινοβολία με αυτό που κάνεις...

Και αυτό το ελάχιστα παραπάνω που μπορεί να εκπέμπει το κινητό(που το τρως και κατευθείαν στο αυτί αν δεν έχεις hands free,μπορεί να είναι πιο επιβλαβές από την εξασθένηση που καταφέρνεις.)

----------


## andreasp

> Έτσι δουλεύει...Όσο πιο μακριά βρίσκεσαι από μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνία (ή όσο πιο δύσκολο κάνεις εσύ τεχνητά τη λήψη σήματος), τόσο περισσότερο εκπέμπει το κινητό σου για να μεταδώσει σήμα όταν μιλάς κτλ.
> 
> Άρα μπορεί τελικά όχι μόνο να μην γλυτώνεις τίποτα, αλλά και να τρως περισσότερη ακτινοβολία με αυτό που κάνεις...
> 
> Και αυτό το ελάχιστα παραπάνω που μπορεί να εκπέμπει το κινητό(που το τρως και κατευθείαν στο αυτί αν δεν έχεις hands free,μπορεί να είναι πιο επιβλαβές από την εξασθένηση που καταφέρνεις.)


Συνεχίζεις να λές τα ίδια.
Βαριέμαι να συνεχίσω. Πάρτο στο κρεββάτι αγκαλιά εσύ.

----------


## lak100

Παιδια εχει κανενας προβλημα με forthnet adsl δουλευει σε κανενα κανονικα με forthnet?

----------


## graal

Θα δουλεύει,  ή θα είναι σαν την διαφήμηση "σήμα καμπάνα" που το μόνο "καμπάνα" που υπάρχει σε μένα, κυριολεκτικά είναι ο ήχος της καμπάνας από την απέναντι εκκλησία?? 
Να μην μιλήσω για την ποιότητα κλήσης που πέφτει η γραμμή με 5γραμμές σήμα εγώ και ο συνομιλιτής......

----------


## bezoss

> Παιδια εχει κανενας προβλημα με forthnet adsl δουλευει σε κανενα κανονικα με forthnet?


σε μένα παίζει κανονικά με forthnet  :Wink:

----------


## lak100

σε modem με κλειστο dhcp server διυλευει το femtocell?

----------


## bezoss

Όχι θέλει ανοιχτό dhcp server

----------


## lak100

νομιζω παιρνεις τηλ στην cosmote και του δινουν αυτοι ip

----------


## andreasp

> νομιζω παιρνεις τηλ στην cosmote και του δινουν αυτοι ip


Χωρίς να έχω καμία απόδειξη , πέρα απο ενδείξεις για αυτό που θα πώ, νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα του μηχανήματος.
Απο την ημέρα, που για άλλη μία φορά κόπηκε το ρεύμα και το εργαλείο δεν συνδεόταν... και ανέφερα στην COsmote ότι η OnTelecoms , ουσιαστικά δεν αλλάζει ip ποτέ, όλα λύθηκαν.
Χτες κόπηκε το ρεύμα, ξαναήρθε, πάτησα το κουμπάκι να ανάψει και εντός 3 λεπτών ήταν online.
Επίσης, δεν έχει αποσυνδεθεί ποτέ ξανά.

----------


## psideras

Μετά απο αλλαγή router εδώ και δυο μέρες δε λέει να γίνει μπλε. Ενώ κοκκίνιζε γενικά για μερικές ώρες κι επανερχόταν με το παλιό. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με ΖΤΕ 931 VII από OTE;

----------


## Georgevtr

> Μετά απο αλλαγή router εδώ και δυο μέρες δε λέει να γίνει μπλε. Ενώ κοκκίνιζε γενικά για μερικές ώρες κι επανερχόταν με το παλιό. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με ΖΤΕ 931 VII από OTE;


Τσέκαρε το firewall σου ή πάρε τηλ την ΤΥ για firmware update.

----------


## darisg

Πήγαινε στο interface του ΖΤΕ, security - ALG και τσέκαρε το IPSEC ALG...... (μετά κάνε και ενα restart το router και το femtocell..)

----------


## psideras

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε darisg όλα ok!

----------


## orestian

εγω το ζητησα να το παρω δωρεαν με συμβόλαιο χωρις επιδοτηση συσκευης. Μου προτειναν να το παρω σαν συσκευη επιδοτουμενη και τους ειπα οτι δεν ειναι δικη μου ευθυνη που δεν εχετε σημα σε κεντρικη περιοχη του Πειραια και δε βρισκω το λογο να το επιβαρυνθω εγω. Τελικα συνδεση δεν εκανα...

----------


## bezoss

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι? Δεν είναι πολύ χαμηλή η ταχύτητα που παίρνω από το femtocell? Είναι λογικό. Ο υπολογιστής κλειστός εντωμεταξύ το ρούτερ δεν ανεβοκατέβαζε τίποτα.

----------


## lukegr

Να πω και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου ως Κυψελιώτης που δεν είχα σήμα σχεδόν καθόλου προ femtocell. Πλέον η ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας είναι σε επίπεδα σταθερού τηλεφώνου. Επίσης δεν πλήρωσα ούτε ευρώ για να το πάρω παρόλο που το πάγιό μου ως συνδρομητής είναι χαμηλότατο.

----------


## dfourt

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έτυχε σε κανέναν να χρησιμοποιεί femtocell το βράδυ της Πρωτοχρονιάς;
3-4 κλήσεις που έκανα έπεφταν μετά από 20-30 sec.

Τις άλλες μέρες που το χρησιμοποιώ δουλεύει μια χαρά...

----------


## orestian

> Να πω και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου ως Κυψελιώτης που δεν είχα σήμα σχεδόν καθόλου προ femtocell. Πλέον η ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας είναι σε επίπεδα σταθερού τηλεφώνου. Επίσης δεν πλήρωσα ούτε ευρώ για να το πάρω παρόλο που το πάγιό μου ως συνδρομητής είναι χαμηλότατο.


Σου το έδωσαν σαν επιδοτούμενη συσκευή;

----------


## lukegr

> Σου το έδωσαν σαν επιδοτούμενη συσκευή;


Όχι. Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν εδικαιούμην επιδότηση. Πάντως μια συμβουλή. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για femtocell πηγαίνετε σε ένα κατάστημα cosmote και μόνο.

----------


## A_gamer

> Όχι. Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν εδικαιούμην επιδότηση. Πάντως μια συμβουλή. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για femtocell πηγαίνετε σε ένα κατάστημα cosmote και μόνο.


Δηλαδή όχι Γερμανός ή ΟΤΕshop;  :Thinking:

----------


## lukegr

Στον Γερμανό μου ζητούσαν 90€ και δεν το διαπραγματευόντουσαν καν, ενώ στο κατάστημα της Cosmote μου το έδωσαν δωρεάν.... Για oteshop δεν ξέρω.

----------


## orestian

Βασικα επειδη το είχα ψαξει και σε Γερμανο και σε Cosmote καταστημα, μου είχαν πει να κάνω τη συνδεση χωρις επιδοτηση, να διαμαρτυρηθω για το απαραδεκτο σημα στην περιοχή μου και με την απειλη διακοπής συμβολαίου να πετύχω να μου το δώσουν δωρεάν. Πολύ μανούρα κατά την γνώμη μου, οπότε δεν το ξεκίνησα.

----------


## michkal91

Παιδιά  μου δώσανε και εμένα αυτή τη συσκευή δωρεάν. Στο σπίτι το σήμα είναι άθλιο. Οταν την έβαλα στο κινητό είχα αμέσως 5 γραμμές....(μεγαλεία). Ομως αντιμετωπιζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Οταν με καλούν μερικές φορές το κινητό δε χτυπάει καν. Στη συσκευή βλέπω το μπλε φωτακι να αναβοσβηνει αλλά στο κινητο δε στέλνει σήμα. Μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα και μου είπε ότι είναι θέμα του κινητού μου (iPhone 4S) που δεν έχει επιλογή να λειτουργεί ΜΟΝΟ με 3G και για αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να κάνω τακτικά επανεκκινήσεις στο κινητό. Το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανένας άλλος;

----------


## arisr

Εγω δεν μπορω να συνδεθω με τίποτα. Το εχω εδω και μια εβδομαδα. Σταθερη εχω hol και router netfaster, το μαυρο με την ασημι προσοψη. Εχω μιλήσει απειρες ωρες με την υποστηριξη της cosmote αλλα τίποτα.Αν μπορει να βοηθησει κάποιος...

----------


## Pokas

έχω και εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό προβλήματα με την συσκευή. Συγκεκριμένα τον τελευταίο μήνα ενώ δείχνει να δουλεύει με το μπλε φωτάκι αναμμένο, δέχομαι και κάνω κλήσεις, ωστόσο μετά από 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα(και οχι πάντα) κόβεται εντελώς η γραμμή και η συσκευή κοκκινίζει. μετά από ώρα γίνεται πάλι μπλε κ.ο.κ.... έχει τύχει σε κανέναν το ίδιο πρόβλημα;; Πάντως δεν κόβεται το internet, δεν πέφτει η γραμμή κλπ..

----------


## andreasp

Απο θερμοκρασίες πώς πάει ρε παιδιά?
Το έχω μέσα σε ενα ντουλαπι πεταμενο, μαζι με ενα UPS, ενα Switch, και το Pirelli Router της On Telecom.
Αφου τις τελευταίες ημέρες , ασχολιομουν με το UPS το οποίο έβραζε... προχτες βλεπω και το router της On Telecom, να ειναι τοσο καυτό που να μην μπορώ να το πιάσω. Κλείνω το femtocell , και απο προχτες τα πάντα πάγωσαν κατά αρκετές δεκάδες βαθμούς κελσίου.
Βγάζει θερμοκρασία ? ή η ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπει, φουντώνει τα μέταλλα! Αν μου το έκανε το ντουλάπι, φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων, να ξέρω να ζεσταίνω και φαί!

----------


## ngoundras

Αυτά πάντως δεν είναι ανοιχτα για όλους.. δηλαδή συνήθως δηλώνεις εσύ ποιοι αριθμοί μπορούν να συνδέονται στις συσκευές αυτές.. Δέν είναι σα να βάλεις μια public κεραία..

----------


## kover

Έχω πρόβλημα εδω και καιρό. Το κινητό μου δείχνει full σήμα, το λαμπάκια μπλε, Ίντερνετ δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά όταν με παίρνει κάποιος δείχνει κλειστό το κινητό. Συμβαίνει και στη γυναίκας μου το τηλέφωνο όταν βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένη στο femtocell. Γίνεται σε εντελώς random στιγμές και όχι πάντα.

 Απο τη cosmote δε μπορω να βγάλω άκρη γιατι στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μου λένε συνεχώς πως πέφτει το Ίντερνετ μου. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι πως το router μου ειναι πάνω σε ups και γράφω uptime μήνες. 

Εντωμεταξυ οι εξερχόμενος κλήσεις απο τα κινητά γίνονται κανονικα.

----------


## andreasp

Απο τις 27-5 μέχρι σήμερα, νομίζω ότι πλεόν , μπορώ να πω με σχετική σιγουριά ότι δεν το ξαναανάβω.
Δεν έχω ιδέα τι λένε οι μετρήσεις ακτινοβολίας, αλλά αυτό που ξέρω είναι εδώ και 3 μέρες, κοιμάμαι καλύτερα, ξυπνάω καλύτερα και έχω λιγότερα νεύρα, σε εμφανέστατο βαθμό ακόμα και στους γύρω μου.

----------


## Pokas

@kover  
Το ίδιο και σε μένα, όταν μας παίρνουν τηλέφωνο δείχνει κλειστό στους άλλους ενώ εμείς έχουμε full σήμα....

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω πρόβλημα εδω και καιρό. Το κινητό μου δείχνει full σήμα, το λαμπάκια μπλε, Ίντερνετ δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά όταν με παίρνει κάποιος δείχνει κλειστό το κινητό. Συμβαίνει και στη γυναίκας μου το τηλέφωνο όταν βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένη στο femtocell. Γίνεται σε εντελώς random στιγμές και όχι πάντα.
> 
>  Απο τη cosmote δε μπορω να βγάλω άκρη γιατι στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μου λένε συνεχώς πως πέφτει το Ίντερνετ μου. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι πως το router μου ειναι πάνω σε ups και γράφω uptime μήνες. 
> 
> Εντωμεταξυ οι εξερχόμενος κλήσεις απο τα κινητά γίνονται κανονικα.


μήπως έχεις και εσύ 2 adsl γραμμές και είσαι με load balance;

----------


## kalantz

Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ με iPhone 5. Η Cosmote λέει ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο γεγονος ότι λόγω LTE, το iPhone 5 δεν κλειδώνει καλά με 3G. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν στέκει η εξήγηση. 

@Kover & Pokas τι συσκευές έχετε? 




> Έχω πρόβλημα εδω και καιρό. Το κινητό μου δείχνει full σήμα, το λαμπάκια μπλε, Ίντερνετ δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά όταν με παίρνει κάποιος δείχνει κλειστό το κινητό. Συμβαίνει και στη γυναίκας μου το τηλέφωνο όταν βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένη στο femtocell. Γίνεται σε εντελώς random στιγμές και όχι πάντα.
> 
>  Απο τη cosmote δε μπορω να βγάλω άκρη γιατι στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μου λένε συνεχώς πως πέφτει το Ίντερνετ μου. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι πως το router μου ειναι πάνω σε ups και γράφω uptime μήνες. 
> 
> Εντωμεταξυ οι εξερχόμενος κλήσεις απο τα κινητά γίνονται κανονικα.

----------


## Pokas

> Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ με iPhone 5. Η Cosmote λέει ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο γεγονος ότι λόγω LTE, το iPhone 5 δεν κλειδώνει καλά με 3G. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν στέκει η εξήγηση. 
> 
> @Kover & Pokas τι συσκευές έχετε?


iphone 5 είτε με 3G ή LTE ενεργοποιημένα η μή κάνει τα ίδια...

----------


## kalantz

Όπως προανέφερα έχω και εγω ακριβως το ίδιο πρόβλημα με iPhone 5. Σήμερα πήρα από την Cosmote ένα καινουργιο "Τελειο Σήμα", υποτίθεται για τον πατερα μου, αλλά δήλωσα τη δική μου διεύθυνση, προσέθεσα τον αριθμό μου και το πήρα στο σπίτι μου. Δεν θέλω να βγάλω βιαστικά συμπεράσματα, αλλά δείχνει να παίζει μια χαρα, που σημαίνει πως το πρόβλημα μάλλον βρίσκεται σε παλαιότερα firmware. Περισσότερα αύριο...




> Έχω πρόβλημα εδω και καιρό. Το κινητό μου δείχνει full σήμα, το λαμπάκια μπλε, Ίντερνετ δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά όταν με παίρνει κάποιος δείχνει κλειστό το κινητό. Συμβαίνει και στη γυναίκας μου το τηλέφωνο όταν βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένη στο femtocell. Γίνεται σε εντελώς random στιγμές και όχι πάντα.
> 
>  Απο τη cosmote δε μπορω να βγάλω άκρη γιατι στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μου λένε συνεχώς πως πέφτει το Ίντερνετ μου. Η πραγματικότητα ειναι πως το router μου ειναι πάνω σε ups και γράφω uptime μήνες. 
> 
> Εντωμεταξυ οι εξερχόμενος κλήσεις απο τα κινητά γίνονται κανονικα.

----------


## kover

Σε iPhone 5 συμβαίνει και σε εμένα και στη γυναίκα μου. Το ίδιο βέβαια συνέβαινε και με iphone4. Με τη Cosmote πρακτικά δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Τους εξηγώντας ξανα και ξανα και δε λένε να καταλάβουν.

Το έχω κλειστό εδώ και 2 ημέρες γιατι δεν έχει νόημα. Τουλάχιστον όταν δεν έχω σήμα το ξέρω και έτσι ακουμπάω το κινητό σε 1-2 σημεία του σπιτιού που έχει μια δυο γραμμές. Με το τροπο που δουλεύει πλέον μας ξεγελαεί και τους δυο μας καθώς εγω το πρωί που φεύγω για δουλειά βλέπω 10 αναπάντητες και αυτή το ίδιο. Πιο fail δε γίνεται. 

Btw είναι Εταιρικο (υποτιθεται καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση) και μου το είχαν φέρει δωρεάν και δωρεάν έχω αλλάξει ακόμα 2 απο τότε λόγω του ίδιου προβλήματος. Αλλα το πρόβλημα παραμένει και ξανα λέω τα ίδια γινόταν και με iphone4.

----------


## sdikr

Μήπως το iphone μπαίνει σε Power save και κλείνει το 3g απο μόνο του;
Χωρίς 3g δεν δουλεύει η συσκευή

----------


## kover

> Μήπως το iphone μπαίνει σε Power save και κλείνει το 3g απο μόνο του;
> Χωρίς 3g δεν δουλεύει η συσκευή


Όχι. Αν έμπαινε σε Power save δε θα μου έτρωγε το 25% της μπαταρίας κατά τον βραδινό ύπνο. Έχω παρατηρήσει και έχω μάθει να ζω με αυτό πλέον (επίσης δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη ούτε με cosmote ούτε με apple) πως όταν έχω ανοιχτό το 3g/lte ακόμα και να βρίσκομαι σε wifi δίκτυο τρώει πολύ πολύ μπαταρία. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μη τρώει μπαταρία το βράδυ είναι off το cellular services.

----------


## kalantz

@Kover & Pokas

Τι modem/router έχετε?

----------


## Pokas

Cisco rv042 με 2 adsl απο πίσω

Είναι σίγουρα θέμα cosmote τα προβλήματα γιατί στον ίδιο χώρο έχουμε και της Vodafone και εδώ και 2 χρόνια δουλεύει ρολοι.

----------


## sdikr

> Cisco rv042 με 2 adsl απο πίσω
> 
> Είναι σίγουρα θέμα cosmote τα προβλήματα γιατί στον ίδιο χώρο έχουμε και της Vodafone και εδώ και 2 χρόνια δουλεύει ρολοι.


Και εγώ έχω μια απο τα ίδια στο γραφείο και δεν είναι ποτέ μου πρόβλημα,  ούτε με vodafone ούτε με cosmote,  απλά δεν έχω iphone  :Razz:

----------


## Pokas

> Και εγώ έχω μια απο τα ίδια στο γραφείο και δεν είναι ποτέ μου πρόβλημα,  ούτε με vodafone ούτε με cosmote,  απλά δεν έχω iphone


Τα έχεις και εσύ πίσω απο to Cisco; εισαι με load balance η failover; 
γιατί για να παίξουν τα δικά μου έπρεπε να κάνω port binding...

----------


## sdikr

> Τα έχεις και εσύ πίσω απο to Cisco; εισαι με load balance η failover; 
> γιατί για να παίξουν τα δικά μου έπρεπε να κάνω port binding...


Load balance  είναι

----------


## kalantz

Wifi router ή AP έχετε?

Εδώ συμβαίνουν τα εξής κουφά. 
Έχω δυο modem/routers. Ένα Fritz!box 7140 και ένα Netgear DGN2200 το οποίο προμηθεύτηκα πριν απο περίπου 2 μήνες ως αντικαταστάτη του Fritz για καλύτερο WiFi (μπούρδες). Όμως περίπου πριν απο δυο μήνες εμφανίστηκε και το πρόβλημα.

Χθες το βράδυ άνοιξα και πάλι το Fritz και παίζουν όλα μια χαρά!!!!!!!!! Ψάχνω τώρα να δω μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα το προκαλεί το δήθεν 300άρι wifi του Netgear

----------


## Pokas

> Load balance  είναι


Έπαιξε χωρίς port binding;
Εχεις ίδιους παρόχους στο dsl;

- - - Updated - - -




> Wifi router ή AP έχεις?
> 
> Εδώ συμβαίνουν τα εξής κουφά. 
> Έχω δυο modem/routers. Ένα Fritz!box 7140 και ένα Netgear DGN2200 το οποίο προμηθεύτηκα πριν απο περίπου 2 μήνες ως αντικαταστάτη του Fritz για καλύτερο WiFi (μπούρδες). Όμως περίπου πριν απο δυο μήνες εμφανίστηκε και το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Χθες το βράδυ άνοιξα και πάλι το Fritz και παίζουν όλα μια χαρά!!!!!!!!! Ψάχνω τώρα να δω μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα το προκαλεί το δήθεν 300άρι wifi του Netgear


Αυτό το λες κουφό; 
Οταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το πρώτο που πήρα δεν έπαιζε με τίποτα, σκέφτηκα μην παθαίνει παρεμβολές απο οτιδήποτε στο σπίτι και έτσι του έβαλα μια κατσαρόλα απο πάνω μεταλική. 
Τσοοουπ μετά απο 2 λεπτά μπλε το λαμπάκι, με το που έβγαζες την κατσαρόλα, να σου κόκκινο το λαμπάκι.
Επρεπε να δεις τον τύπο στο κατάστημα τι έπαθε όταν του περιέγραφα την βλάβη.

----------


## kover

Cisco slm2000 router, μετα πέφτει πάνω σε ένα linksys router και netgear 3300 για Internet.

----------


## kalantz

Τέλος, φταίει το Netgear... δοκίμασα το "Τέλειο Σήμα" και με τρίτο modem και παίζει κανονικά. Μόνο με το Netgear ΔΕΝ παίζει.

----------


## sdikr

> Τέλος, φταίει το Netgear... δοκίμασα το "Τέλειο Σήμα" και με τρίτο modem και παίζει κανονικά. Μόνο με το Netgear ΔΕΝ παίζει.


έχει πουθενά τίποτα sip alg, ipsec alg  στις επιλογές το router;  (ή application helper)

----------


## vspiros

...έκανα κι εγώ τη ...βλακεία και πήρα μια 4g συσκευή, ένα  Nokia και από τότε ...ξέχασα το 3g!!!και φυσικά η cosmote από λύσεις...Τελικά όντως πρέπει να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με τις 4g sim ή συσκευές αλλά το ζήτημα είναι πως λύνεται!!!!

----------


## ATG

> ...έκανα κι εγώ τη ...βλακεία και πήρα μια 4g συσκευή, ένα  Nokia και από τότε ...ξέχασα το 3g!!!και φυσικά η cosmote από λύσεις...Τελικά όντως πρέπει να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με τις 4g sim ή συσκευές αλλά το ζήτημα είναι πως λύνεται!!!!


Δεν ειναι ασύμβατοτητα. 
Αν έκανες αλλαγή sim, αφαίρεσε και πρόσθεσε ξανά τον αριθμό σου απο τη συσκευη (στο my cosmote)
Πρέπει να γίνει update το imsi.

----------


## vspiros

Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό το έκαναν αυτόματα όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο!!!Έτσι μου είπαν τουλάχιστον!!!το ξαναέκανα και ....περιμένω!!!
Και ως δια μαγείας το πρόβλημα λύθηκε!!!Τόσο απλά!!!και να σκεφτείς ότι ,με συμβουλή τους ξαναάλλαξα κάρτα σιμ!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## nmavro73

Μετα από μήνες που δούλευε κανονικά η συσκευή, έγινε κόκκινο το λαμπακι και δεν γινεται με τίποτα μπλε. Έκανα reset το ρουτερ. Τίποτε. Παλιότερα οταν κοκκινιζε έτσι το διορθωνα.

----------


## vspiros

Πάρε τους τηλέφωνο μήπως είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα.Και σε μένα γίνεται κάποιες φορές αλλά μετά από λίγο επανέρχεται μόνο του!!! Το παρατήρησα κάποιες ημέρες το πρωί που ξύπνησα και το μεσημέρι που γυρνούσα από τη δουλειά δούλευε κανονικά.

----------


## Oden

> Μετα από μήνες που δούλευε κανονικά η συσκευή, έγινε κόκκινο το λαμπακι και δεν γινεται με τίποτα μπλε. Έκανα reset το ρουτερ. Τίποτε. Παλιότερα οταν κοκκινιζε έτσι το διορθωνα.


χμμ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες. Είναι μόνιμα κόκκινο.

@nmavro73  επανήλθε ή ακόμη?

----------


## nmavro73

Οχι. Μου είπαν οτι θα κάνουν επανεκκινηση. Θα Δω το μεσημέρι

----------


## bianconero

> Μετα από μήνες που δούλευε κανονικά η συσκευή, έγινε κόκκινο το λαμπακι και δεν γινεται με τίποτα μπλε. Έκανα reset το ρουτερ. Τίποτε. Παλιότερα οταν κοκκινιζε έτσι το διορθωνα.


Εχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη.
Συνεχώς κόκκινο το λαμπάκι, δεν γίνεται μπλε με τίποτα, ό,τι και αν έκανα στο router.

----------


## johann69

ξερεις αν μπορει κανεις να το δουλεψει αυτο δηλωνωντας καρτοκινητο οπως εχω κανει με την αντιστοιχη συσκευη της vodafone???

----------


## Pokas

εννοεις να βάλεις πρόσθετο νούμερο το οποίο είναι καρτοκινητό; αν ναι, τοτε ναι μπορεις. το έχω κάνει με ενος φίλου

----------


## johann69

> εννοεις να βάλεις πρόσθετο νούμερο το οποίο είναι καρτοκινητό; αν ναι, τοτε ναι μπορεις. το έχω κάνει με ενος φίλου


διαδικασια που προσ8ετεις νουμερο? 
μεσα απο myaccount η καπως αλλιως?\
γινεται το κυριο νουμερο να ειναι καρτοκινητο? \
διλαδη να παρει την συσκευη καποιος που εχει συνδεση και να μουν την χαρισει εμενα να την ενεργοποισω?

----------


## Pokas

Μέσω του myaccount σίγουρα.
Παλαιότερα μπορούσες και τηλεφωνικά μέσω της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών- δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα μπορείς.
Νομίζω οτι γίνεται αυτό που περιγράφεις. αν έχεις myaccount θα πρέπει ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτητης να διαγράψει τη συσκευή και μετά να πας εσύ να την δηλώσεις.

----------


## Miltos

Τελικά μπορούν να μπούν συνδρομητές άλλης εταιρίας, Wind ας πούμε σε συσκευή "cosmote τέλειο σήμα"
Τό έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 
Ή δεν γίνεται;

----------


## ATG

> Τελικά μπορούν να μπούν συνδρομητές άλλης εταιρίας, Wind ας πούμε σε συσκευή "cosmote τέλειο σήμα"
> Τό έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 
> Ή δεν γίνεται;


Γινεται συνδρομητες της Wind να μπουν σε κεραια της Cosmote?
οχι.

----------


## Pokas

> Τελικά μπορούν να μπούν συνδρομητές άλλης εταιρίας, Wind ας πούμε σε συσκευή "cosmote τέλειο σήμα"
> Τό έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 
> Ή δεν γίνεται;


οχι, δεν γίνεται

----------


## Daemon

Αν φύγω εξωτερικό, και το συνδέσω στο Internet  για να μιλάω στο τηλ χωρίς να χρεώνομαι roaming, υπάρχει πρόβλημα (Θα τσεκάρει την ip?)

Πάντως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν υπάρχει μία vpn με ελλάδα, μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Pokas

> Αν φύγω εξωτερικό, και το συνδέσω στο Internet  για να μιλάω στο τηλ χωρίς να χρεώνομαι roaming, υπάρχει πρόβλημα (Θα τσεκάρει την ip?)
> 
> Πάντως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν υπάρχει μία vpn με ελλάδα, μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο πρόβλημα.


Θα ειναι απίστευτο αν δουλεύει έτσι!!!!

----------


## Daemon

> Θα ειναι απίστευτο αν δουλεύει έτσι!!!!


Το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω, δυστυχώς τσεκάρουν τις ip, οπότε δεν γίνεται... υπάρχει πάντος κάποιος στο internet που χρησιμοποιεί vpn με ελλάδα, οπότε ξεγελάει την cosmote και του παίζει κανονικά απροβλημάτιστα... ευτυχώς που ακόμα τα δικά μας femtocell  δεν έχουν gps, όπως συμβαίνει με τα cisco της at&t.

----------


## ATG

> Το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω, δυστυχώς τσεκάρουν τις ip, οπότε δεν γίνεται... υπάρχει πάντος κάποιος στο internet που χρησιμοποιεί vpn με ελλάδα, οπότε ξεγελάει την cosmote και του παίζει κανονικά απροβλημάτιστα... ευτυχώς που ακόμα τα δικά μας femtocell  δεν έχουν gps, όπως συμβαίνει με τα cisco της at&t.


εκτος απο ip, ελεγχει και γειτονικα cells.

----------


## Daemon

> εκτος απο ip, ελεγχει και γειτονικα cells.


μάλιστα, το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή η πληροφορία αποστέλεται στην cosmote? και αν ναι, μπορεί να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίων σου?

----------


## Pokas

> εκτος απο ip, ελεγχει και γειτονικα cells.


πως το κάνει αυτό; δηλαδή συνήθως το βάζεις σε υπόγεια κλπ που δεν έχει σήμα...

----------


## ATG

> μάλιστα, το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή η πληροφορία αποστέλεται στην cosmote? και αν ναι, μπορεί να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίων σου?


Δεν γινεται για να κινηθει νομικα. Αλλα δεν παιζει αν το βαλεις σε αλλη περιοχη.




> πως το κάνει αυτό; δηλαδή συνήθως το βάζεις σε υπόγεια κλπ που δεν έχει σήμα...


Αν δεν εχει σημα οκ. Αλλα αν ανιχνευσει δικτυο εξωτερικου; Εχει καρτα sim μεσα που κανει register στο δικτυο.

----------


## Daemon

> Δεν γινεται για να κινηθει νομικα. Αλλα δεν παιζει αν το βαλεις σε αλλη περιοχη.


Με το vpn (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, από αναφορές στο internet) παίζει κανονικά, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.



> Αν δεν εχει σημα οκ. Αλλα αν ανιχνευσει δικτυο εξωτερικου; Εχει καρτα sim μεσα που κανει register στο δικτυο.


To femtocell δουλεύει καθαρά μέσω internet, δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις κυψέλες τριγύρω... σίγουρα όμως έχει δέκτη, που μπορεί (αν έχει προγραμματιστεί όπως αναφέρει ο φίλος μας) να ανιχνεύσει τα τριγύρω δίκτυα.

----------


## STARJOHN

> Τέλος, φταίει το Netgear... δοκίμασα το "Τέλειο Σήμα" και με τρίτο modem και παίζει κανονικά. Μόνο με το Netgear ΔΕΝ παίζει.



Να σε ρωτησω ποιο Netgear εχεις γιατι και μενα το cosmote τελειο σημα δεν παιζει με το Netgear DGN 2200  v4 .Μου παρουσιαζει το εξης Γινεται μλε το φωτακι κανω κληση και μετα 1 λεπτο κοβεται η γραμμη και μετα από λιγο το φωτακι παλι κοκκινο.Εκεινη την ωρα παρατηρω ότι χανει τιν Ip .Το δηλωσα στην τεχνικο τμημα της Cosmote και το κοιτανε.Και σκέφτομαι μηπως φταιει το ρουτερ.Καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## Daemon

> Να σε ρωτησω ποιο Netgear εχεις γιατι και μενα το cosmote τελειο σημα δεν παιζει με το Netgear DGN 2200  v4 .Μου παρουσιαζει το εξης Γινεται μλε το φωτακι κανω κληση και μετα 1 λεπτο κοβεται η γραμμη και μετα από λιγο το φωτακι παλι κοκκινο.Εκεινη την ωρα παρατηρω ότι χανει τιν Ip .Το δηλωσα στην τεχνικο τμημα της Cosmote και το κοιτανε.Και σκέφτομαι μηπως φταιει το ρουτερ.Καμμια ιδεα?


Αρχικά, ο ποιο απλός τρόπος για να σιγουρευτείς, είναι να δοκιμάσει άλλο πρόχειρο router. Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις, μπορεί να γίνει αυτό κ με bridge mode σε κάποιο pc, αλλά για αυτό πρέπει να έχεις παραπάνω από τις βασικές γνώσεις. Τέλος, αν σε περίπτωση αποδειχθεί ότι το κόβει το Netgear, πρέπει να τσεκάρεις ποιο προτόκολο χρησιμοποιείται από την cosmote-femtocell και σε ποιες πόρτες του router, και να τσεκάρεις το site της netgear αν κόβει αντίστοιχο traffic.

Από γρήγορο ψάξιμο βρήκα τα παρακάτω, δεν ξέρω όμως αν ισχύουν για την cosmote

*Spoiler:*





Data is not restricted from passing through ports 4500 and 500 (AKA Port Blocking). 
MTU size is set to 1492
MAC address filtering is either turned off or allowing the MAC address of the AT&T Microcell
IPSec Pass-Through is Enabled
Block Fragmented Packets is Disabled

    TCP/UDP Ports
    NOTE:  All ports listed need to be configured for inbound and outbound connections.
        123/UDP: NTP timing (NTP traffic)
        443/TCP: Https over TLS/SSL for provisioning and management traffic
        4500/UDP: IPSec NAT Traversal (for all signaling, data, voice traffic)
        500/UDP: IPSec Phase 1 prior to NAT detection (after NAT detection, 4500/UDP is used)
        4500/UDP: After NAT detection, 4500/UDP is used

----------


## STARJOHN

> έχω και εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό προβλήματα με την συσκευή. Συγκεκριμένα τον τελευταίο μήνα ενώ δείχνει να δουλεύει με το μπλε φωτάκι αναμμένο, δέχομαι και κάνω κλήσεις, ωστόσο μετά από 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα(και οχι πάντα) κόβεται εντελώς η γραμμή και η συσκευή κοκκινίζει. μετά από ώρα γίνεται πάλι μπλε κ.ο.κ.... έχει τύχει σε κανέναν το ίδιο πρόβλημα;; Πάντως δεν κόβεται το internet, δεν πέφτει η γραμμή κλπ..


Το ιδιο πρόβλημα εχω και εγω.Μηπως βρηκες λυση?

----------


## Pokas

> Το ιδιο πρόβλημα εχω και εγω.Μηπως βρηκες λυση?


Ναι, ήθελε ρύθμιση το router μου γιατί είναι dual WAN και έπρεπε να ρυθμίσω όλο το traffic για την IP του full σημα να περνάει μόνο απο μία WAN....

----------


## STARJOHN

> Ναι, ήθελε ρύθμιση το router μου γιατί είναι dual WAN και έπρεπε να ρυθμίσω όλο το traffic για την IP του full σημα να περνάει μόνο απο μία WAN....


Σε ευχαριστω.Εγω εχω το Netgear dgn2200 v4 και εχω τρελαθεί να ψαχνω να δω τι φταιει.Εβαλα και αλλα μοντεμ τα ιδια κανει.Το εχω δωσει και στο τεχνικο τμημα της cosmote να το κοιταξουν αλλα ψαχνω και εγω να δω τι φταιει.

----------


## Pokas

> Σε ευχαριστω.Εγω εχω το Netgear dgn2200 v4 και εχω τρελαθεί να ψαχνω να δω τι φταιει.Εβαλα και αλλα μοντεμ τα ιδια κανει.Το εχω δωσει και στο τεχνικο τμημα της cosmote να το κοιταξουν αλλα ψαχνω και εγω να δω τι φταιει.


αν πάρεις απάντηση σφύρα κλέφτικα... δεν θα σου απαντήσουν... καλύτερα να ζητήσεις αλλαγή...

----------


## arisr

Ξέρει κάποιος αν αυτό το μηχάνημα δεσμευει κάποια mbps από την σύνδεση ADSL  για την λειτουργία του; Και αν ναι, αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια ή μόνο κατά την διάρκεια που γίνεται κάποια κλήση από τα κινητά που εξυπηρετεί;

----------


## STARJOHN

Χρειαζετε 2mbps συνδεση και την χρησιμοποιει όταν γινεται κληση.

----------


## THANOSJ3

Καλησπέρα έχει κανείς το πακέτο της COSMOTE ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ για το σπίτι να πει εντυπώσεις και από τιμή τι παίζει?

----------


## blugosi

Εμένα μου δώσανε από τον COSMOTE ένα καινούργιο μοντέλο UAP 2816 της HUA... 
Το έχω από χθες στην πρίζα, και ούτε IP από το ρούτερ δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη...
Θέλει κάτι ιδιαίτερο στις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ μήπως; Έχω το FRITZ 3390 VDSL2...

----------


## bezoss

> Εμένα μου δώσανε από τον COSMOTE ένα καινούργιο μοντέλο UAP 2816 της HUA... 
> Το έχω από χθες στην πρίζα, και ούτε IP από το ρούτερ δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη...
> Θέλει κάτι ιδιαίτερο στις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ μήπως; Έχω το FRITZ 3390 VDSL2...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDF3a_Gfbz8

Πρέπει να είναι καλύτερο το 2816.

----------


## blugosi

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDF3a_Gfbz8
> 
> Πρέπει να είναι καλύτερο το 2816.


Τελικά δε χρειάστηκε καμία ρύθμιση. Δούλεψε αμέσως μόλις το ενεργοποίησαν.
Για πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια, μπορώ να μιλήσω σαν άνθρωπος στο κινητό όπου και να βρίσκομαι μέσα στο σπίτι μου!!! Στο φουλ οι μπάρες!!

Εξαιρετικό!

----------


## therion

Καλησπερα!Ειμαι συνδρομητης cosmote,αλλα σε πολλα σημεια του σπιτιου κυριως το βραδι,εχω μονο μια μπαρα σημα,και ακτινοβολια που εκπεμπει το κινητο σε κληση είναι τεράστια.Σκεφτομαι λοιπον να πάρω αυτη την συσκευη.Ποσο κοστιζει όμως?

----------


## Pokas

οταν το πήρα εγώ το έδιναν τσάμπα.

----------


## bezoss

> Καλησπερα!Ειμαι συνδρομητης cosmote,αλλα σε πολλα σημεια του σπιτιου κυριως το βραδι,εχω μονο μια μπαρα σημα,και ακτινοβολια που εκπεμπει το κινητο σε κληση είναι τεράστια.Σκεφτομαι λοιπον να πάρω αυτη την συσκευη.Ποσο κοστιζει όμως?


Κανονικά έχει 90 έουρος. Αν έχεις σύνδεση το παίρνεις σε καλύτερη τιμή και μπορεί και τζάμπα.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Καλησπέρα,παρατηρήσατε καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου στο "τέλειο σήμα" τελευταία?Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχει hd voice πλέον καθώς έχει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα τις τελευταίες μέρες!

----------


## therion

> Κανονικά έχει 90 έουρος. Αν έχεις σύνδεση το παίρνεις σε καλύτερη τιμή και μπορεί και τζάμπα.


Εμενα μου παν 140 ευρω οτι κοστιζει,αλλα επειδη εχω συμβολαιο θα το παρω 90,δηλαδη να χαιρομαι για την εκπτωση :Razz:   Ρωτησα στα κεντρικα αν μπορω να το παρω δωρεαν και ειναι ανενδοτοι στα 90 ευρω

----------


## bezoss

> Εμενα μου παν 140 ευρω οτι κοστιζει,αλλα επειδη εχω συμβολαιο θα το παρω 90,δηλαδη να χαιρομαι για την εκπτωση  Ρωτησα στα κεντρικα αν μπορω να το παρω δωρεαν και ειναι ανενδοτοι στα 90 ευρω


Είναι γελοίοι

----------


## jackpap

σε εμένα το έδωσαν δωρεάν.
Βέβαια όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να τους το ζητήσω τους πήρα από το σπίτι και δεδομένου της χαμηλής ποιότητας της γραμμής φαντάζομαι βοήθησε ότι με άκουγαν με παράσιτα...

ΥΓ είναι 4 cosmote κινητά στο σπίτι

----------


## firefox

έχω πάρει και εγώ την συσκευή. τις πρώτες μέρες λειτουργούσε κανονικά. μετά αρχίσαμε τα θέματα με τις παρεμβολές. το τρίτο λαμπάκι δηλαδή συνεχώς πορτοκαλι και το τέταρτο λαμπάκι συνεχεια άσπρο. η κοσμοτέ λέει ότι το πολύ πολύ να διακοπεί καμια κληση η να κάνει διακοπές κατά την διάρκεια τις συνομιλίας.

έχω αλλάξει 2 φορες θέση στην συσκευή και πάλι τίθεται θέμα παρεμβολών. δεν είναι κοντά σε καμια άλλη συσκευή. εκτος αν δέχεται παρεμβολές από το διπλανό διαμέρισμα πίσω από τον τοίχο.

έχει κανεις αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα και πως το έλυσε?

----------


## rikos

Άκυρο! Βρέθηκε η λύση με το firewall στο recommended, όχι στο high.


Παίδες Χρόνια Πολλά!

Φίλος έχει το vdsl router ZXHN H168N και το τέλειο σήμα δεν συνδέεται με καμία δύναμη.

Το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ δεν έχει τη ρύθμιση που λέει στο βιντεάκι στο youtube (IPSEC ALG). Έχει μόνο: FTP ALG, H323 ALG, PPTP ALG, RTSP ALG, SIP ALG, TFTP ALG.

Έχει κανείς καμία ρύθμιση που θα βοηθούσε;

----------


## slalom

Πηρα και εγω το UAP 2816, δωρεαν εννοείται

Ξερει κανεις πως ακριβως λειτουργει η συσκευη?
Για ποιο λογο χρειαζεται ευρυζωνικη συνδεση και για ποιο λογο φερει καρτα SIM?

Το κινητο μου με ποιον τροπο εχει καλυτερο σημα? 
Το UAP 2816 πρεπει να είναι σε σημειο με καλο σημα κινητής?

----------


## minas

> Πηρα και εγω το UAP 2816, δωρεαν εννοείται
> 
> Ξερει κανεις πως ακριβως λειτουργει η συσκευη?
> Για ποιο λογο χρειαζεται ευρυζωνικη συνδεση και για ποιο λογο φερει καρτα SIM?
> 
> Το κινητο μου με ποιον τροπο εχει καλυτερο σημα? 
> Το UAP 2816 πρεπει να είναι σε σημειο με καλο σημα κινητής?


Αυτό που κάνει είναι ότι δημιουργεί μια μικρή κεραία κινητής, η οποία δρομολογεί την κίνηση από το σταθερό ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο που της παρέχεις. Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί και σε σημείο χωρίς σήμα κινητής, αφού η συνδεσιμότητα εξασφαλίζεται από το σταθερό δίκτυο. Ο χώρος που έχεις σήμα είναι στην κοντινή περιοχή της συσκευής και τα τηλέφωνα που επιτρέπεται να συνδεθούν επάνω της ορίζονται από τις ρυθμίσεις που θα κάνεις (στην Cosmote ορίζεις ποιοι αριθμοί επιτρέπεται να δρομολογούνται).

----------


## slalom

ΟΚ αρα το βαζω και μαζι με τα modem, switch, να μην το εχω μες τη μεση

----------


## andreasp

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.
Απο προχτές επανήλθα στην Cosmote απο την Wind.
Απο οταν ημουν συνδρομητης Cosmote πριν απο 2 χρονια, μου ειχε μείνει ένα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ. Τωρα που ξαναγύρισα στην Cosmote, το σύνδεσα ξανά. Συνδέεται και γίνεται μπλέ το λαμπάκι (που σημαίνει πώς συνδέθηκε) αλλά το κινητό μου δεν συνδέεται.
Πηρα χτες την Cosmote και μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να "ξαναβαλουν τον αριθμο του κινητου μου" οταν ενεργοποιηθει πληρως το What's up και γινει active.
Τους παιρνω σημερα τηλεφωνο, και αφου επιβεβαιωνω οτι πια το νουμερο μου εχει γινει active απο preactive που ηταν μεχρι χτες, μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ και πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα Cosmote. Παιρνω τηλέφωνο στον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ που εκανα την φορητοτητα, και δεν ξερουν τιποτα. Πάω στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ, στο οποιο η κοπέλα παιρνει τηλέφωνο στην Cosmote και της λένε ότι πρέπει να το πετάξω και να δώσω 140ευρώ να πάρω άλλο.
Επειδή μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό το παραπάνω, και δεν τους βλέπω και πολύ ενημερωμένους για το τι γίνεται, γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει?

----------


## minas

> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.
> Απο προχτές επανήλθα στην Cosmote απο την Wind.
> Απο οταν ημουν συνδρομητης Cosmote πριν απο 2 χρονια, μου ειχε μείνει ένα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ. Τωρα που ξαναγύρισα στην Cosmote, το σύνδεσα ξανά. Συνδέεται και γίνεται μπλέ το λαμπάκι (που σημαίνει πώς συνδέθηκε) αλλά το κινητό μου δεν συνδέεται.
> Πηρα χτες την Cosmote και μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να "ξαναβαλουν τον αριθμο του κινητου μου" οταν ενεργοποιηθει πληρως το What's up και γινει active.
> Τους παιρνω σημερα τηλεφωνο, και αφου επιβεβαιωνω οτι πια το νουμερο μου εχει γινει active απο preactive που ηταν μεχρι χτες, μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ και πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα Cosmote. Παιρνω τηλέφωνο στον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ που εκανα την φορητοτητα, και δεν ξερουν τιποτα. Πάω στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ, στο οποιο η κοπέλα παιρνει τηλέφωνο στην Cosmote και της λένε ότι πρέπει να το πετάξω και να δώσω 140ευρώ να πάρω άλλο.
> Επειδή μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό το παραπάνω, και δεν τους βλέπω και πολύ ενημερωμένους για το τι γίνεται, γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει?


Ακούγεται λογικό ότι πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί, όχι όμως και το να πάρεις καινούργιο!
Εάν έχεις πρόσβαση στο My Cosmote, θα πρέπει να το βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό σου, απ' όπου μπορείς και να προσθέσεις μόνος σου τους αριθμούς τηλεφώνων που θέλεις να συνδέονται. Σημείωσε το σειριακό αριθμό του και τον αριθμό της κάρτας SIM (εφόσον έχει) και πήγαινε σε κάποιο μαγαζί ΟΤΕ/Cosmote που να ξέρουν λίγο τη δουλειά τους  :Smile:

----------


## andreasp

> Ακούγεται λογικό ότι πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί, όχι όμως και το να πάρεις καινούργιο!
> Εάν έχεις πρόσβαση στο My Cosmote, θα πρέπει να το βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό σου, απ' όπου μπορείς και να προσθέσεις μόνος σου τους αριθμούς τηλεφώνων που θέλεις να συνδέονται. Σημείωσε το σειριακό αριθμό του και τον αριθμό της κάρτας SIM (εφόσον έχει) και πήγαινε σε κάποιο μαγαζί ΟΤΕ/Cosmote που να ξέρουν λίγο τη δουλειά τους


Και όμως!
Μόλις με πήραν απο την Cosmote.
Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιηθεί εκ νέου.
Το πετάμε και παίρνουμε άλλο! 
Δηλαδή... δεν παίρνουμε τίποτα και πάμε σε άλλο δύκτιο που να πιάνει στο σπίτι μας.
Πολύ καλά μου έλεγε φίλος ότι στην Cosmote είναι πραγματικά κάτι μεταξύ κακού δημοσίου και καφενείου.
Δεν έπρεπε απο την πρώτη στιγμή να κοπεί η λειτουργία του. Το οτι έφυγα εγώ απο την Cosmote, δεν σημαίνει ότι σταματάω να δίνω σήμα στην λίστα με τους φίλους μου που είχα καταχωρημένα.
Πόσο μάλλον, τώρα που γύρισα.
Δηλαδή ακόμα και στην Greenpeace να τους καταγγείλω μου έρχετε! Να φτιάχνουμε τόσα ηλεκτρονικά σκουπίδια επι τούτου επειδή η μηχανογράφιση μας δεν μπορεί να εκδόσει καινούργιο sim για το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΗΜΑ χωρίς να τιμολογήσει, είναι απίστευτο!

----------


## ddt37

> Δεν ειναι ασύμβατοτητα. 
> Αν έκανες αλλαγή sim, αφαίρεσε και πρόσθεσε ξανά τον αριθμό σου απο τη συσκευη (στο my cosmote)
> Πρέπει να γίνει update το imsi.


Να σαι καλά αδερφέ για το tip. Μικρή λεπτομέρεια αλλα σημαντικότατη για να βρώ λύση μετά απο αλλαγή κάρτας Sim...

----------


## Vatos_locos

ρε παιδιά μια βοήθεια γιατί θα τρελαθώ με τη μαλακία ! 
πήρα και εγώ ένα γιατί εκεί που είμαι δεν έχω σήμα Nada ! 

μου το δίνει η comsote τσαμπέ το κουμπώνω πάνω σε δίκτυο εταιρικό με 4 vdsl και round robin 
το βλέπω από τον dhcp του mikrotik οτι παίρνει ip και μπάλες !

το μόνο που κατάφερε είναι να αναβοσβήνει το internet η συνεννόηση με τεχνικούς cosmote επιεικώς τραγική δεν βγάζω άκρη ! 

το βάζω να παίζει από μία vdsl μπας και έχει φρικάρει γιατί ακούει σε διαφορετικές ip λόγο RR μπάλες ξανά ! 

του δίνω στατικές ip με το χέρι και στο netmod που έχει σαν επιλογή και στο targetip ( 2 διαφορετικές γιατί αν είναι η ίδια την ακούει και δεν το βλέπεις ποτέ ξανά ! ) 
ανοίγω και πόρτες που μου είπε μία ζαβή από την cosmote ( 4500 & 500 ) τίποτα ! 

μπάλες !!! 

τα modem όλα σε bridge mode και το routing όλο από mikrotik 
έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το σετάρει αυτό το πράγμα ;
το πήρα σπίτι να δω αν θα ακούσει internet τουλάχιστον μπάλες και εδώ δεν θέλει με τίποτα να ανάψει αυτό το λαμπάκι  :Razz:  

έχει κάνεις καμιά εμπειρία ;

----------


## kalantz

Μπορεί να είμαι και άσχετος, μπορεί να είμαι και χαζός. Προσωπικά πάντως, αυτή την ορολογία "θα ακούσει internet τουλάχιστον μπάλες" δεν τη γνωρίζω και δεν την καταλαβαίνω  :Smile:  
Έχω Τέλειο Σήμα εδώ και 5 χρόνια και μπορώ να πω πως έχω κάποια εμπειρία, ήτοι κατα καιρούς αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα. 
Αν θέλεις να μας τα πεις λίγο πιο ανθρώπινα, μηπως καταφέρουμε και σε βοηθήσουμε...  :Smile: 

Σίγουρα πάντως σε εταιρικό με 4 γραμμές round robin δεν θα παίξει. 
Επίσης δεν θα παίξει αν ΔΕΝ είναι κοντά σε παράθυρο για να δει το location (σημαντικό). 
Επίσης δεν θα παίξει σε άλλη διεύθυνση απο τη δηλωμένη (σημαντικό)
Επίσης δεν θα παίξει αν το έχουν μπλοκάρει οι servers της Cosmote, πράγμα που μπορεί να γίνει για διάφορους ηλίθιους λόγους.
Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις καμία πόρτα. Είναι συσκευή που βρίσκεται εντός του δικτύου σου και βγαίνει προς τα έξω - όχι το αντίθετο.

Γενικά κάνε του ένα hard reset και άφησέ το να παίρνει IP απο τον DHCP. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, δεν θα καταφέρεις να κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό με static.

Οι τηλεφωνήτριες της Cosmote είναι άσχετες. Ζήτα να ανοίξει case να το δουν οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι

Πες μας τώρα τι εννοείς "να ακούσει internet", μήπως και μας διαφωτίσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Vatos_locos

Σίγουρα πάντως σε εταιρικό με 4 γραμμές round robin δεν θα παίξει.

μπορώ να το κάνω map εγώ να βγαίνει από μία γραμμή δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό και έχω και διαφορετικές ote και cyta 
δεν έπαιξε έτσι ! 


Επίσης δεν θα παίξει αν ΔΕΝ είναι κοντά σε παράθυρο για να δει το location (σημαντικό).

αυτό είναι το κύριο θέμα μάς μάλλον μιας και εκεί που θέλω να το βάλω δεν έχει τίποτα γιατί είναι σε ένα υπόγειο σίγουρα δεν έχει σήμα ούτε για δείγμα για να βρεί location έχει gps πάνω του αυτό ; γιατί δεν βρίσκω και manual ! 

Επίσης δεν θα παίξει σε άλλη διεύθυνση απο τη δηλωμένη (σημαντικό)

το ξέρω αυτό το αν θα ακούσει internet εννοώ να το βάλω πάνω σε ένα πιο απλό setup ( όχι της εταιρίας ) στο σπίτι μου πχ για να δώ αν θα μείνει αναμένο έστω το δεύτερο λαμπάκι του που είναι για το internet με βάση αυτά που λέει η cosmote ( να ακούσει internet λοιπόν ) 


Επίσης δεν θα παίξει αν το έχουν μπλοκάρει οι servers της Cosmote, πράγμα που μπορεί να γίνει για διάφορους ηλίθιους λόγους. 

αυτό ας πούμε ; πως να γίνει γιατί μίλησα σήμερα μαζί τους του έδωσα APEI και τον αριθμό που έχει η SIM πάνω λογικά το κοίταξαν 

Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις καμία πόρτα. Είναι συσκευή που βρίσκεται εντός του δικτύου σου και βγαίνει προς τα έξω - όχι το αντίθετο.

ξέρω πως δουλεύουν τα δίκτυα ΙΤ manager είμαι το θέμα είναι τι μου είπε η τύπισσα στο τηλέφωνο 
επίσης το επειδή πάει προς τα έξω η συσκευή δεν πάει να πει οτι δεν έχει κίνηση προς τα μέσα οπότε για τις πόρτες μπορεί να έχει και δίκιο η ζαβή ! 


το πήρα σπίτι να δω αν θα ακούσει internet τουλάχιστον, μπάλες !! πιο λαϊκά ακόμα το λες και σαν,  πήρα τα @@ μου !  :P

----------


## kalantz

Οk για το mapping, αλλά μηπως κόβεται κάπου καπως... δεν το έχω σκεφτεί ιδιαίτερα.

Ποιο μοντέλο είναι? Το δικό μου είναι το UAP 2105 και έχει 1 λαμπάκι. 

Δε νομίζω να έχει GPS. Bλέπει όμως τις κεραίες στις οποίες είναι δηλωμένο να παίζει και καταλαβαίνει που βρίσκεται με triangulation. 
Είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να έχει έστω και ελάχιστο σήμα για να ξέρει που είναι.

Δεν έχει σημασία αν δεχεται κίνηση προς τα μέσα. Αυτό ανοίγει μέσω UPNP ότι πόρτες χρειάζεται για να δημιουργήσει ένα VPN με την Cosmote, συνεπώς όλη η κίνηση γίνεται μέσω του VPN.

Όταν τους έδωσες το APEI το βρήκαν στο δίκτυό τους?

Επιμένω πάντως, ζήτα να σε καλέσει κάποιος από το mobile internet, που έχει εκπαίδευση στο femto.

----------


## Vatos_locos

μόλις πάλι έκλεισα το τηλ με ειδικό τρομάρα τους και του λέω για το round robin και παίζει να βάζει τα κλάματα 


γενικά μου λένε φίλε ! πόρτες 4500 και 500 ανοιχτές πάνω στο modem και θα παίξει  όχι πάνω σε switch !! λές και θα πάριε φωτιά αν το έχεις πάνω σε switch λολ 
τώρα μου λέει άλλαξε και να μπορεί να παίξει επειδή το έχω σε άλλη διεύθυνση αλλά δεν το βλέπω να κάνει κάτι !

UAP 2816 είναι αυτό που έχω εγώ 


δε βγάζω άκρη θα πληρώσω ένα gsm repeater μου φαίνεται να ξεμπερδεύω με όλους τους άμπαλους ότι και να του έλεγα δεν είμαι τεχνικός μου έλεγε

----------


## minas

Πόση ώρα το έχεις αφήσει? Γενικά χρειάζεται αρκετά λεπτά να καταχωρηθεί και να ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει, γι' αυτό και το round robin είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## Vatos_locos

το RR είναι πρόβλημα γιατί το ipsec που σηκώνει το BTS της cosmote βλέπει διαφορετικές ip και τα παίζει !! 
αυτό όμως είπαμε μπορούμε να το προσπεράσουμε !! μαρκάροντας όλη την κίνηση στην ip του BTS και την στέλνεις από μία vdsl 
αυτό ήταν το εύκολο !! 


το θέμα τελικά είναι οτι το έφερα σπίτι το έβαλα με ένα μόντεμ του κόλου μόνο του και έπαιξε ! 
πίσω από τα mikrotik δεν θέλει να περάσει το ipsec με τίποτα ! πράγμα που στο σπίτι οκ το ξεπερνάς κάπως αλλάζεις λίγο το setup 
αλλά στο γραφείο που να αλλάξω όλο το setup εκεί απλά δεν παίρνει αλλαγή ! 

γενικά η συσκευή είναι για κλάματα βέβαια δεν είμαι και από την άλλη μεριά να δω τι έχουν κάνει οι cosmoteτζίδες αλλά το οτι για να παίξει αυτό το πράγμα πρέπει να έχεις ένα σκέτο μοντεμ και αυτό ορθάνοιχτο προς το ίντερνετ... NOT an option για την εταιρία θα μας πάρουν με τις πέτρες μέχρι και οι πωλήτριες δλδ...


το έχω αφήσει αρκετές ώρες μπας και ξεσκαλώσει και συνδεθεί στον server της cosmote αλλα απλά δεν θέλει τουλάχιστον πίσω από το mikrotik 
που εκεί φτάιει το μικροτικ δεν μπωρεί ή εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει να παίξει ipsec road warrior σωστά ! 


βέβαια ! έχω ένα άλλο δεύτερο στο σπίτι από σήμερα το απόγευμα που είναι πάνω στο μόντεμ μόνο του ( το μοντεμ ίδιο με αυτό που του γραφείου το BTS έπαιξε μια φορά !!!! ) και δεν θέλει να συνχρωνίσει με τίποτα και αυτό LOL γενικά το μηχανάκι είναι για πέταμα....

όχι οτι τα πλήρωσα τσάμπα μου τα δώσανε και τα 2 αλλά είπα μπας και γλίτωνα τα gsm repeaters και να τραβάω καλώδια αλλά δεν το βλέπω τελικά !

----------


## Vatos_locos

για όποιον τυχερό σαν εμένα έχει wind στο σπίτι η λύση που κατάφερα για να παίξει τουλάχιστον στο σπίτι το μπρίκι είναι η εξής !!! 



η wind σε αφήνει να σηκώνεις όσα PPPoE γουστάρεις για κάποιο λόγο 
με username guest@tellas.gr & pass tellas 

και σου δίνει διαφορετικές ip στο καθένα !

οπότε επειδή το μπρίκι τις cosmote πίσω από το mikrotik δεν θέλει να πάιξει 
ούτε αν του δώσεις ip και το βάλεις πάνω στο modem μόνο του τουλάχιστον σε εμένα !!! 

σήκωσα ένα PPPoE πάνω στο BTS και για ένα περίεργο λόγο έπαιξε αμέσως ! 
οπότε τώρα είναι η φάση 



   bridge το modem και 2 pppoe πάνω του ενα από το mikrotik που ρουταρει τα πάντα στο τοπικό δίκτυο και ένα στο τέλειο σήμα 

για το γραφείο για να παίξει μάλλον θα πάρω άλλη μια static να ξεμπερδεύω

----------


## minas

> για όποιον τυχερό σαν εμένα έχει wind στο σπίτι η λύση που κατάφερα για να παίξει τουλάχιστον στο σπίτι το μπρίκι είναι η εξής !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> η wind σε αφήνει να σηκώνεις όσα PPPoE γουστάρεις για κάποιο λόγο 
> με username guest@tellas.gr & pass tellas 
> 
> και σου δίνει διαφορετικές ip στο καθένα !
> 
> ...


Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί άλλους τους βγάζουν με NAT στο internet  :Smile:

----------


## Cutthroat

Λοιπόν μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει για κάποια πράγματα; Δεν έχω σήμα και έχω κάρτα. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει σήμα η περιοχή μου και ότι πρέπει να πληρώσω 149 ευρώ για την απόκτηση της συσκευής. 

Σε κάποια σημεία βέβαια του σπιτιού έχω 5γραμμές αλλά σε κάποια δεν πιάνω καν δίκτυο ακόμα και να βγω στο μπαλκόνι. 

Τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω; Διάβασα εδώ για gsm repeater διάβασα για άλλες λύσεις... Επίσης έχω άτομα με συμβόλαιο αυτά μπορούν να το πάρουν ας πούμε και να δηλώσω εγώ αριθμούς γιατί είδα γίνεται μέσω του myaccount; Υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikiforos

Προσωπικα θα αλλαζα εταιρια, για ποιον λογο να δωσω τοσα χρηματα? αμα με θελουν πελατη τους να μου την δωσουν δωρεαν αλλιως γεια σας και χαρα σας θα τους ελεγα....οπως και το εκανα και με cosmote και αργοτερα και με wind σπαζοντας συμβολαια επειδη δεν ειχα σημα στο σπιτι (ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΕ οταν δεν εχεις σημα ΧΩΡΙΣ να πληρωνεις να διακοψεις το καταφερα αυτο εγω).
Αν θες ομως αυτη την εταιρια για διαφορους λογους ενας repeater θα πηγαινε ισως ποιο φτηνα αλλα θελει προσοχη σε επιλογες κεραιες και συχνοτητων δεν κανουν ολα για ολα!
αυτο που λες τελευταιο αν τα ατομα ειναι σπιτι σου λογικα πρεπει να γινεται, δεν το ξερω σιγουρα ομως. Αν εχεις δικα σου ατομα με συμβολαιο στο ιδιο σπιτι δεν μπορουν να παρουν την συσκευη αυτη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ?

----------


## slalom

Μπορει να το παρει καποιος αλλος, να δηλωσει καποια νουμερα, και να κανει μετα μια αλλαγη διευθυνσης (λογω μετακομισης)

----------


## Cutthroat

> Προσωπικα θα αλλαζα εταιρια, για ποιον λογο να δωσω τοσα χρηματα? αμα με θελουν πελατη τους να μου την δωσουν δωρεαν αλλιως γεια σας και χαρα σας θα τους ελεγα....οπως και το εκανα και με cosmote και αργοτερα και με wind σπαζοντας συμβολαια επειδη δεν ειχα σημα στο σπιτι (ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΕ οταν δεν εχεις σημα ΧΩΡΙΣ να πληρωνεις να διακοψεις το καταφερα αυτο εγω).
> Αν θες ομως αυτη την εταιρια για διαφορους λογους ενας repeater θα πηγαινε ισως ποιο φτηνα αλλα θελει προσοχη σε επιλογες κεραιες και συχνοτητων δεν κανουν ολα για ολα!
> αυτο που λες τελευταιο αν τα ατομα ειναι σπιτι σου λογικα πρεπει να γινεται, δεν το ξερω σιγουρα ομως. Αν εχεις δικα σου ατομα με συμβολαιο στο ιδιο σπιτι δεν μπορουν να παρουν την συσκευη αυτη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ?


Κανονικά από μόνοι τους έπρεπε να πουν να μου το δώσουν δωρεάν... Αναφέρομαι σε άτομα άλλου σπιτιού :P Αυτο με το repeater πόσο θα κοστίσει; Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;




> Μπορει να το παρει καποιος αλλος, να δηλωσει καποια νουμερα, και να κανει μετα μια αλλαγη διευθυνσης (λογω μετακομισης)


Καλά έχει gps και πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγή διεύθυνσης; :Thinking:   Λοιπόν δηλαδή πάω με κάποιον παίρνει την συσκευή δηλώνει αριθμούς και την ίδια μέρα κάνει και μια αλλαγή διεύθυνσης ή άλλη; Δηλαδή άμα πάω τη συσκευή χωρίς να μετακομίσει ο άλλος στο σπίτι μου δεν θα δουλεύει; Τέλος δεν γίνεται απλά να δηλώσει εκείνη την στιγμή την διεύθυνση που θέλει; Αναγκαστικά πάει σε αυτήν που έχει δηλωμένο τον αριθμό;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Κανονικά από μόνοι τους έπρεπε να πουν να μου το δώσουν δωρεάν... Αναφέρομαι σε άτομα άλλου σπιτιού :P Αυτο με το repeater πόσο θα κοστίσει; Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;


καλημερα, δες στο ebay, πρεπει να βρεις τι συχνοτητες εχει η εταιρια που σε ενδιαφερει, μπορει πχ να παιζει σε cosmote και οχι με wind κτλ. Επισης μπορει να ειναι μονο για ομιλια και οχι για 4G και παει λεγοντας. Οσα ειναι για ολα μαζι κανουν ακριβα.
Gps repeaters ψαξε. Επισης εχει σημασια τι κεραια εχει εξωτερικη αν ειναι πανελ, yagi κτλ. Και τι κεραια εχει για αναμεταδοση.

----------


## slalom

> Καλά έχει gps και πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγή διεύθυνσης;  Λοιπόν δηλαδή πάω με κάποιον παίρνει την συσκευή δηλώνει αριθμούς και την ίδια μέρα κάνει και μια αλλαγή διεύθυνσης ή άλλη; Δηλαδή άμα πάω τη συσκευή χωρίς να μετακομίσει ο άλλος στο σπίτι μου δεν θα δουλεύει; Τέλος δεν γίνεται απλά να δηλώσει εκείνη την στιγμή την διεύθυνση που θέλει; Αναγκαστικά πάει σε αυτήν που έχει δηλωμένο τον αριθμό;


Ο,τι μου ειπανε σου γραφω.
Παρ'το στα χερια σου και βλεπεις

----------


## andreasp

> Κανονικά από μόνοι τους έπρεπε να πουν να μου το δώσουν δωρεάν... Αναφέρομαι σε άτομα άλλου σπιτιού :P Αυτο με το repeater πόσο θα κοστίσει; Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;
> 
> 
> Καλά έχει gps και πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγή διεύθυνσης;  Λοιπόν δηλαδή πάω με κάποιον παίρνει την συσκευή δηλώνει αριθμούς και την ίδια μέρα κάνει και μια αλλαγή διεύθυνσης ή άλλη; Δηλαδή άμα πάω τη συσκευή χωρίς να μετακομίσει ο άλλος στο σπίτι μου δεν θα δουλεύει; Τέλος δεν γίνεται απλά να δηλώσει εκείνη την στιγμή την διεύθυνση που θέλει; Αναγκαστικά πάει σε αυτήν που έχει δηλωμένο τον αριθμό;


Οπου θές το πάς και δουλεύει. Απλά θα είναι παράνομο.
Είναι αδειοδοτημένα τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα. 
Το τραγικό με αυτά είναι ότι κόψεις το συμβόλαιο που το έχουν συσχετίσει, το πετάς. Δεν μπορούν να το ματσάρουν με άλλο συμβόλαιο κάποια στιγμή αργότερα.
Εχω ένα στο πατάρι και κάθεται, και μου ζητάνε και εμένα 150ευρώ για να πάρω καινούργιο, και αυτό να το στείλω στην ανακύκλωση.
Πεταμένα λεφτά στο καλάθι των αχρήστων...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Οπου θές το πάς και δουλεύει. Απλά θα είναι παράνομο.
> Είναι αδειοδοτημένα τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα. 
> Το τραγικό με αυτά είναι ότι κόψεις το συμβόλαιο που το έχουν συσχετίσει, το πετάς. Δεν μπορούν να το ματσάρουν με άλλο συμβόλαιο κάποια στιγμή αργότερα.
> Εχω ένα στο πατάρι και κάθεται, και μου ζητάνε και εμένα 150ευρώ για να πάρω καινούργιο, και αυτό να το στείλω στην ανακύκλωση.
> Πεταμένα λεφτά στο καλάθι των αχρήστων...


καλα μιλαμε για στοκους! σοβαρα τωρα? δλδ δινεις τοσα χρηματα και σου λενε μετα πετα το? καλυτερα ειναι να πας σε repeater! 
προσωπικα αυτο θα εκανα, πιανεις το σημα με εξωτερικη κεραια απο καπου ποιο μακρια και το ξανακανεις αναμεταδοση για τον χωρο σου.
Εχω βαλει στο εξοχικο κεραια panel εσωτερικα την εχω αλλα κανει και για απεξω αλλα παιζω με στικακι 4G οχι με repeater. Αυτη εχω http://www.ebay.ie/itm/35dBi-4G-Boos...cAAMXQnFhTkXY6
repeater ειναι αυτο http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Phonetone-GSM...UAAOSwo0JWIDed
εχει πολλα ομως αναλογα τις συχνοτητες και τα ειδη κεραιας αλλαζουν και οι τιμες, εχει και ποιο φτηνα.

----------


## ATG

> Οπου θές το πάς και δουλεύει. Απλά θα είναι παράνομο.
> Είναι αδειοδοτημένα τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα. 
> Το τραγικό με αυτά είναι ότι κόψεις το συμβόλαιο που το έχουν συσχετίσει, το πετάς. Δεν μπορούν να το ματσάρουν με άλλο συμβόλαιο κάποια στιγμή αργότερα.
> Εχω ένα στο πατάρι και κάθεται, και μου ζητάνε και εμένα 150ευρώ για να πάρω καινούργιο, και αυτό να το στείλω στην ανακύκλωση.
> Πεταμένα λεφτά στο καλάθι των αχρήστων...


Δεν το πας οπου θες χωρις να το δηλωσεις που
Εχει καρτα sim και συνδεεται στο δικτυο και αν καταλαβει οτι τα γειτονικα που πιανει ειναι διαφορετικα απο αυτα που θα επρεπε, κλειδωνει.

----------


## andreasp

Ποια γειτονικά?
Εγώ πάντως, όταν το είχα, στην αρχή που είχε εμφανιστεί, μια χαρά το κούνησα, και μια χαρά δούλεψε.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## Cutthroat

Μάλιστα.. Τεσπα επειδή αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι στο μέρος που είναι το πρόβλημα θα δω τι και πως θα πάω να ρωτήσω και τι ισχύει σήμερα στην κοσμοτέ και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ποια γειτονικά?
> Εγώ πάντως, όταν το είχα, στην αρχή που είχε εμφανιστεί, μια χαρά το κούνησα, και μια χαρά δούλεψε.
> Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.


γινεται εντοπισμος θεσης μεσω GSM, δηλαδη απο το δικτυο κινητης τηλεφωνιας ΟΧΙ με GPS.
Ο τροπος ειναι παρα πολυ απλος, απο τις κεραιες που λαμβανεις σημα απλα....αμα δεν ξερανε την θεση σου πως θα γινεται να μιλας? πως να ερχεται μυνημα? που θα ξερει σε ποια κεραια να παει?
παλιοτερα μαλιστα που δεν ειχαμε κινητα με GPS ηταν της μοδας προγραμματα GSM locator κτλ. Βεβαια εχει μια αποκλιση η θεση δεν ειναι τοσο υψηλης ακριβειας οπως το GPS! αλλα βρισκει αρκετα μετρα κοντα.
Με τον ιδιο τροπο μπορουν να εντοπισουν κλεφτες και γενικα κακοβουλους ανθρωπους, η αστυνομια με παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα και συνδρομης των εταιριων κινητης.
Δες τις σελιδες: http://cellphonetrackers.org/gsm/gsm-tracker.php
https://sourceforge.net/projects/gg-tracker/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ocator.android
αμα ψαξεις θα βρεις απειρα προγραμματα και σελιδες.
Οπως λεει στην 1η και ετσι ειναι απο 3 κεραιες να εχεις σημα σε εχουν ηδη εντοπισει που βρισκεσαι! δεν ξερω βεβαια αμα πιανουμε παντα απο 3 ή απο λιγοτερες.
οποτε αμα θελουν μπορουν να δουν οτι πηγε αλλου αν βεβαια ειναι μακρια το σημειο που μεταφερθηκε το μηχανημα και αν θελουν να το αχρηστεψουν! εφοσον εχει καρτα sim ολα ειναι εφικτα!

----------


## minas

> γινεται εντοπισμος θεσης μεσω GSM, δηλαδη απο το δικτυο κινητης τηλεφωνιας ΟΧΙ με GPS.
> Ο τροπος ειναι παρα πολυ απλος, απο τις κεραιες που λαμβανεις σημα απλα....αμα δεν ξερανε την θεση σου πως θα γινεται να μιλας? πως να ερχεται μυνημα? που θα ξερει σε ποια κεραια να παει?
> παλιοτερα μαλιστα που δεν ειχαμε κινητα με GPS ηταν της μοδας προγραμματα GSM locator κτλ. Βεβαια εχει μια αποκλιση η θεση δεν ειναι τοσο υψηλης ακριβειας οπως το GPS! αλλα βρισκει αρκετα μετρα κοντα.
> Με τον ιδιο τροπο μπορουν να εντοπισουν κλεφτες και γενικα κακοβουλους ανθρωπους, η αστυνομια με παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα και συνδρομης των εταιριων κινητης.
> Δες τις σελιδες: http://cellphonetrackers.org/gsm/gsm-tracker.php
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/gg-tracker/
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ocator.android
> αμα ψαξεις θα βρεις απειρα προγραμματα και σελιδες.
> Οπως λεει στην 1η και ετσι ειναι απο 3 κεραιες να εχεις σημα σε εχουν ηδη εντοπισει που βρισκεσαι! δεν ξερω βεβαια αμα πιανουμε παντα απο 3 ή απο λιγοτερες.
> οποτε αμα θελουν μπορουν να δουν οτι πηγε αλλου αν βεβαια ειναι μακρια το σημειο που μεταφερθηκε το μηχανημα και αν θελουν να το αχρηστεψουν! εφοσον εχει καρτα sim ολα ειναι εφικτα!


Τα κλασικά femtocell δουλεύουν θεωρητικά και σε περιοχή που δεν έχει καθόλου σήμα, δρομολογώντας όλη την κίνηση από το ενσύρματο δίκτυο. Στην πράξη υπάρχουν διάφοροι περιορισμοί (όπως να μην τον παίρνεις μαζί στο εξωτερικό για να γλιτώσεις roaming). Πάντως στη σελίδα της Cosmote μπορούσες παλιά να αλλάξεις τόσο τη διεύθυνση εγκατάστασης, όσο και τους αριθμούς που "επιτρέπεις" να κλειδώνουν πάνω του. Πρόσφατα δεν το έχω κοιτάξει...

----------


## ATG

> Τα κλασικά femtocell δουλεύουν θεωρητικά και σε περιοχή που δεν έχει καθόλου σήμα, δρομολογώντας όλη την κίνηση από το ενσύρματο δίκτυο. Στην πράξη υπάρχουν διάφοροι περιορισμοί (όπως να μην τον παίρνεις μαζί στο εξωτερικό για να γλιτώσεις roaming). Πάντως στη σελίδα της Cosmote μπορούσες παλιά να αλλάξεις τόσο τη διεύθυνση εγκατάστασης, όσο και τους αριθμούς που "επιτρέπεις" να κλειδώνουν πάνω του. Πρόσφατα δεν το έχω κοιτάξει...


Φυσικα και μπορεις να αλλαξεις περιοχη και μελη
Ειναι standard features της huwei

----------


## Cutthroat

Άρα να το κάνω έτσι; Να προσπαθήσω να το πάρω εγώ αν όχι να δω μήπως κανένας φίλος μου; Και να το μεταφέρω σε άλλη διεύθυνση;

----------


## zirobabis

Έχω πάνω από έναν χρόνο την συσκευή και κατά την ομιλία ,μετά από 3 περίπου λεπτά ,κόβεται η γραμμή.
Ξεκινάει και ακούγετε ο συνομιλητής διακεκομμένα μέχρι που κλείνει η γραμμή.
Κανονικά μιλάω μόνο όταν είμαι δίπλα στην συσκευή.

----------


## firefox

Καλημέρα,

Παραθέτω εμπειρία με τέλειο σήμα. Μόλις ενεργοποιείται κάνω την εγκατάσταση.Είναι σε χώρο εργασίας οποτε το κούμπωσα πάνω στο switch μου.Μετά από λίγο αναβοσβήνει το πρώτο λαμπάκι άσπρο και το τρίτο σταθερά πορτοκαλι.Όσες φορες το επανέλαβα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και άλλη συσκευή τέλειο σήμα. Πάω την βγάζω και βάζω την δικη μου. Μετά από λίγο συγχρόνισε κανονικά. Δεν έχω ιδέα που κουμπώνει αυτό το καλώδιο όμως που κανει το τελειο σημα να λειτουργει. Χάνεται μέσα σε αλλα καλώδια και δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη.

Μίλησα με κοσμοτέ και μου είπαν ότι ο κατασκευαστής θέλει το τέλειο σήμα να συνδέεται απευθείας με το router.Βεβαια κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται εδώ γιατί είναι εργασία και δεν ξερεις που είναι τι, αλλα έκανα το εξής. Έφερα ένα router από το σπίτι έβαλα πάνω το τέλειο σήμα και έβαλα το router πάνω στο switch, αλλα είχα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα δυστυχώς. Επίσης δοκίμασα 3 αλλα διαφορετικά είδη switch που υπάρχουν στον χώρο χωρίς καμια τύχη.

Είχε ποτε κανένας το ίδιο θέμα και αν ναι πως βρήκε άκρη?

----------


## Pokas

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Παραθέτω εμπειρία με τέλειο σήμα. Μόλις ενεργοποιείται κάνω την εγκατάσταση.Είναι σε χώρο εργασίας οποτε το κούμπωσα πάνω στο switch μου.Μετά από λίγο αναβοσβήνει το πρώτο λαμπάκι άσπρο και το τρίτο σταθερά πορτοκαλι.Όσες φορες το επανέλαβα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και άλλη συσκευή τέλειο σήμα. Πάω την βγάζω και βάζω την δικη μου. Μετά από λίγο συγχρόνισε κανονικά. Δεν έχω ιδέα που κουμπώνει αυτό το καλώδιο όμως που κανει το τελειο σημα να λειτουργει. Χάνεται μέσα σε αλλα καλώδια και δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη.
> 
> Μίλησα με κοσμοτέ και μου είπαν ότι ο κατασκευαστής θέλει το τέλειο σήμα να συνδέεται απευθείας με το router.Βεβαια κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται εδώ γιατί είναι εργασία και δεν ξερεις που είναι τι, αλλα έκανα το εξής. Έφερα ένα router από το σπίτι έβαλα πάνω το τέλειο σήμα και έβαλα το router πάνω στο switch, αλλα είχα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα δυστυχώς. Επίσης δοκίμασα 3 αλλα διαφορετικά είδη switch που υπάρχουν στον χώρο χωρίς καμια τύχη.
> 
> Είχε ποτε κανένας το ίδιο θέμα και αν ναι πως βρήκε άκρη?


Καλημέρα,

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις την συσκευή σου εκεί που δεν δούλευε αλλά άσε την παλαιά εκτός να δούμε τι θα κάνει.

----------


## firefox

υπονοείς θέμα παρεμβολών μεταξύ των 2 συσκευών τέλειου σήματος?

δυστυχώς αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω τώρα.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! και το router στην ουσια switch εχει πανω του, αν εχεις ενα απλο switch πανω στο router και την συσκευη την βαζεις στο switch δεν βλεπω ποια θα ειναι η διαφορα! εμενα για δικαιολογιες μου φαινονται αυτα, απο την πλευρα της cosmote εννοω.
Τωρα αν ειναι χωρος εργασιας και εχει πολλα μηχανηματα μηπως γινονται παρεμβολες απο καπου?

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Παραθέτω εμπειρία με τέλειο σήμα. Μόλις ενεργοποιείται κάνω την εγκατάσταση.Είναι σε χώρο εργασίας οποτε το κούμπωσα πάνω στο switch μου.Μετά από λίγο αναβοσβήνει το πρώτο λαμπάκι άσπρο και το τρίτο σταθερά πορτοκαλι.Όσες φορες το επανέλαβα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και άλλη συσκευή τέλειο σήμα. Πάω την βγάζω και βάζω την δικη μου. Μετά από λίγο συγχρόνισε κανονικά. Δεν έχω ιδέα που κουμπώνει αυτό το καλώδιο όμως που κανει το τελειο σημα να λειτουργει. Χάνεται μέσα σε αλλα καλώδια και δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη.
> 
> Μίλησα με κοσμοτέ και μου είπαν ότι ο κατασκευαστής θέλει το τέλειο σήμα να συνδέεται απευθείας με το router.Βεβαια κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται εδώ γιατί είναι εργασία και δεν ξερεις που είναι τι, αλλα έκανα το εξής. Έφερα ένα router από το σπίτι έβαλα πάνω το τέλειο σήμα και έβαλα το router πάνω στο switch, αλλα είχα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα δυστυχώς. Επίσης δοκίμασα 3 αλλα διαφορετικά είδη switch που υπάρχουν στον χώρο χωρίς καμια τύχη.
> 
> Είχε ποτε κανένας το ίδιο θέμα και αν ναι πως βρήκε άκρη?


Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν διαχειρίζεσαι εσύ το δίκτυο της δουλειάς. Υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα το firewall να κόβει θύρες ή πρωτόκολλα που χρειάζονται για να γίνει η σύνδεση του femtocell στον πάροχο (τα οποία να είναι ανοιχτά στην πρίζα που είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένο το άλλο - πχ να είναι σε άλλο VLAN). Καλό θα είναι να συνεννοηθείς με τον διαχειριστή του δικτύου. Εάν σου είναι εύκολο, πες μας και ποιο femtocell έχεις.

----------


## firefox

> Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν διαχειρίζεσαι εσύ το δίκτυο της δουλειάς. Υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα το firewall να κόβει θύρες ή πρωτόκολλα που χρειάζονται για να γίνει η σύνδεση του femtocell στον πάροχο (τα οποία να είναι ανοιχτά στην πρίζα που είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένο το άλλο - πχ να είναι σε άλλο VLAN). Καλό θα είναι να συνεννοηθείς με τον διαχειριστή του δικτύου. Εάν σου είναι εύκολο, πες μας και ποιο femtocell έχεις.


για παρεμβολες δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα (γιατι δεν ειναι ανιχνευσιμες και παει μακρια η βαλιτσα). οχι δεν εχω καμια σχεση με το δικτυο τελικος χρηστης ειμαι.εισαι σιγουρος οτι το femtocell απαιτει συγκεκριμενες θυρες και πρωτοκολλα τα οποια ενδεχεται να τα κοβει το router η απλα κανεις μια εκτιμηση? 

πως μπορω να σου πω ποιο femtocell εχω τι εννοεις? μοντελο?

----------


## minas

> για παρεμβολες δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα (γιατι δεν ειναι ανιχνευσιμες και παει μακρια η βαλιτσα). οχι δεν εχω καμια σχεση με το δικτυο τελικος χρηστης ειμαι.εισαι σιγουρος οτι το femtocell απαιτει συγκεκριμενες θυρες και πρωτοκολλα τα οποια ενδεχεται να τα κοβει το router η απλα κανεις μια εκτιμηση? 
> 
> πως μπορω να σου πω ποιο femtocell εχω τι εννοεις? μοντελο?


Ναι, εννοώ μοντέλο, γιατί κάτι Huawei femto που έχω δουλέψει είχαν ένα φωτάκι (αν και ξέρω ότι πλέον δίνουν νεότερα). Έχω πολλά φωτάκια σε ένα pico, αλλά είναι άλλη κατηγορία συσκευής.

Το ότι απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες θύρες και πρωτόκολλα είναι απολύτως σίγουρο, κάνει IPsec tunnel με τον πάροχο. Το ότι μπορεί να κόβονται από το ρούτερ προφανώς είναι εικασία, γι' αυτό σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον διαχειριστή του δικτύου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ προτιμότερο ο διαχειριστής να έχει εικόνα των συνδεδεμένων συσκευών και ακόμα και για σχετικά τετριμμένα ζητήματα όπως αυτά να ενημερώνεται. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα, στην χειρότερη θα σου αποσυνδέσει κι αυτό που δουλεύει  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> για παρεμβολες δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα (γιατι δεν ειναι ανιχνευσιμες και παει μακρια η βαλιτσα). οχι δεν εχω καμια σχεση με το δικτυο τελικος χρηστης ειμαι.εισαι σιγουρος οτι το femtocell απαιτει συγκεκριμενες θυρες και πρωτοκολλα τα οποια ενδεχεται να τα κοβει το router η απλα κανεις μια εκτιμηση? 
> 
> πως μπορω να σου πω ποιο femtocell εχω τι εννοεις? μοντελο?


Αναλόγως το δίκτυο, μπορεί να χρειάζεται firewall/filter rules ή forward πόρτες 500 και 4500 UDP. Το είχα διαβάσει μέσα στο forum. 
Μοντέλο εννοεί ποιο έχεις, η cosmote έχει 2 μοντέλα μόνο νομίζω το παλιό με ένα διακόπτη μπροστά που ήταν και Led κόκκινο ή μπλε(οταν δούλευε) και αυτό που έχεις τώρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, εννοώ μοντέλο, γιατί κάτι Huawei femto που έχω δουλέψει είχαν ένα φωτάκι (αν και ξέρω ότι πλέον δίνουν νεότερα). Έχω πολλά φωτάκια σε ένα pico, αλλά είναι άλλη κατηγορία συσκευής.
> 
> Το ότι απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες θύρες και πρωτόκολλα είναι απολύτως σίγουρο, κάνει IPsec tunnel με τον πάροχο. Το ότι μπορεί να κόβονται από το ρούτερ προφανώς είναι εικασία, γι' αυτό σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον διαχειριστή του δικτύου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ προτιμότερο ο διαχειριστής να έχει εικόνα των συνδεδεμένων συσκευών και ακόμα και για σχετικά τετριμμένα ζητήματα όπως αυτά να ενημερώνεται. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα, στην χειρότερη θα σου αποσυνδέσει κι αυτό που δουλεύει


+ οτι μπορεί να μην έχει DHCP server το δίκτυο...  :One thumb up:

----------


## firefox

μοντελο εχω το νεοτερο. δεν βλεπω να βγαζω ακρη ετσι απλα οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να μιλησω με τον διαχειριστη. απλα ελεγα να το απεφευγα αν δεν ηταν απαραιτητο γιατι μπορει να αρνηθει την βοηθεια.

υπαρχει περιπτωση παρεμβολων απο το ενα τελειο σημα στο αλλο?

----------


## firefox

> μοντελο εχω το νεοτερο. δεν βλεπω να βγαζω ακρη ετσι απλα οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να μιλησω με τον διαχειριστη. απλα ελεγα να το απεφευγα αν δεν ηταν απαραιτητο γιατι μπορει να αρνηθει την βοηθεια.
> 
> υπαρχει περιπτωση παρεμβολων απο το ενα τελειο σημα στο αλλο?


με αλλα λόγια μπορούν 2 τέλεια σήματα να δουλεύουν στον ίδιο χώρο? η κοσμοτέ είπε ότι δεν γίνεται αλλα έχω ζητήσει επιβεβαίωση από το τεχνικό τμήμα.

----------


## slalom

Στη συσκευη μπορεις να προστεσεις καμια 20ρια νουμερα της ιδιας εταιριας

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! και γιατι να εχετε παραπανω απο μια συσκευες στον ιδιο χωρο αφου στην ιδια μπορεις να βαλεις πολλά νουμερα cosmote.
μπορει παντως να γινονται παρεμβολες μεταξυ τους αν υπαρχουν και αλλες συσκευες, πιστευω στην εκπομπη σηματος, οχι με την συνδεση με το internet router, ετσι κι αλλιως αυτα με dhcp client δεν παιζουν?

----------


## firefox

το τεχνικο τμημα μου ειπε οτι μπορουν να δουλεψουν 2 τελεια σηματα στον ιδιο χωρο απλα το καθε τελειο σημα καλυπτει περι τα 90 τ.μ. αν τα βαλεις πολυ κοντα ισως να κανουν παρεμβολες μεταξυ τους ισως και οχι. παντως θελει ανοιχτες τις πορτες 500 + 4500 TCP. καθε συσκευη υποστηριζερι 32 νουμερα και 4 μπορουν να μιλανε ταυτοχρονα. αυτα για την ωρα για οτιδηποτε νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## firefox

ερώτηση γενικού τύπου: είναι εφικτό, σε χώρο που δεν έχει σήμα, με κάποιες τεχνικές παρεμβάσεις-λύσεις να παρέχεται σήμα αλλα....μονο σε κινητά 3G? δηλαδή εγώ που έχω κινητό 2G δεν έχω σήμα, βγάζω την κάρτα μου και την βάζω σε κινητό 3G και τότε έχω σήμα κανονικά.

πως εξηγείται κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Pokas

> ερώτηση γενικού τύπου: είναι εφικτό, σε χώρο που δεν έχει σήμα, με κάποιες τεχνικές παρεμβάσεις-λύσεις να παρέχεται σήμα αλλα....μονο σε κινητά 3G? δηλαδή εγώ που έχω κινητό 2G δεν έχω σήμα, βγάζω την κάρτα μου και την βάζω σε κινητό 3G και τότε έχω σήμα κανονικά.
> 
> πως εξηγείται κάτι τέτοιο?


Νομίζω εξηγείται με την ίδια λογική του ότι πχ δεν έχεις 3G σε μια περιοχή, αλλάζεις σε 4G και έχεις full σήμα και Internet...

----------


## minas

> ερώτηση γενικού τύπου: είναι εφικτό, σε χώρο που δεν έχει σήμα, με κάποιες τεχνικές παρεμβάσεις-λύσεις να παρέχεται σήμα αλλα....μονο σε κινητά 3G? δηλαδή εγώ που έχω κινητό 2G δεν έχω σήμα, βγάζω την κάρτα μου και την βάζω σε κινητό 3G και τότε έχω σήμα κανονικά.
> 
> πως εξηγείται κάτι τέτοιο?


Τα περισσότερα femtocell που δουλεύουν οι πάροχοι (όλα όσα γνωρίζω σίγουρα) δεν παρέχουν συνδεσιμότητα 2G.

----------


## Pokas

> Τα περισσότερα femtocell που δουλεύουν οι πάροχοι (όλα όσα γνωρίζω σίγουρα) δεν παρέχουν συνδεσιμότητα 2G.


Βέβαια, αυτό είναι ο κανόνας, αλλά νομίζω κάτι άλλο εννοεί ο φίλος firefox.  :One thumb up:

----------


## slalom

> ερώτηση γενικού τύπου: είναι εφικτό, σε χώρο που δεν έχει σήμα, με κάποιες τεχνικές παρεμβάσεις-λύσεις να παρέχεται σήμα αλλα....μονο σε κινητά 3G? δηλαδή εγώ που έχω κινητό 2G δεν έχω σήμα, βγάζω την κάρτα μου και την βάζω σε κινητό 3G και τότε έχω σήμα κανονικά.
> 
> πως εξηγείται κάτι τέτοιο?


Δεν εχει 3G το κινητο σου, ειναι απλο

----------


## firefox

το φεμτοσελλ της κοσμοτε εφυγε απο τον χωρο και πλεον ολα τα κινητα κοσμοτε εχουν σημα αρκει να ειναι 3G. οτιδηποτε 2G συνεχιζει οπως και πριν δεν εχει σημα δλδ. δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει πλεον φεμτοσελ κατι αλλο εχουν κανει. στο φεμτοσελ αλλωστε πρεπει να δηλωσεις νουμερα. εδω ολα τα νουμερα εχουν πλεον σημα. 

καταλαβαινετε τι λεω?

----------


## Pokas

> το φεμτοσελλ της κοσμοτε εφυγε απο τον χωρο και πλεον ολα τα κινητα κοσμοτε εχουν σημα αρκει να ειναι 3G. οτιδηποτε 2G συνεχιζει οπως και πριν δεν εχει σημα δλδ. δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει πλεον φεμτοσελ κατι αλλο εχουν κανει. στο φεμτοσελ αλλωστε πρεπει να δηλωσεις νουμερα. εδω ολα τα νουμερα εχουν πλεον σημα. 
> 
> καταλαβαινετε τι λεω?


ναι, ισως αυτό που σου απάντησα μάλλον πιο πάνω. ισως έχει να κάνει με την ισχύ εκπομπής ίσως του 2G ή 3G, ή αν θες το κινητό σου έχει πρόβλημα; αν γυρίσει κάποιος απο τα κινητα που έχουν 3G σε 2G έχει σήμα;

----------


## firefox

> ναι, ισως αυτό που σου απάντησα μάλλον πιο πάνω. ισως έχει να κάνει με την ισχύ εκπομπής ίσως του 2G ή 3G, ή αν θες το κινητό σου έχει πρόβλημα; αν γυρίσει κάποιος απο τα κινητα που έχουν 3G σε 2G έχει σήμα;


η περιοχή έχει 4G. όλα τα κινητά που είναι 2G δεν έχουν σήμα. ότι SIM είναι τοποθετημένη σε κινητό 3G έχει σήμα κανονικά. άρα αυτό που δίνει το σήμα υποστηρίζει προφανώς μονο κινητά 3G. 

δεδομένου ότι το τέλειο σήμα δεν υπάρχει πλέον το ερώτημα είναι πως εξηγείται τεχνικά να έχουν σήμα μονο οι 3G συσκευές και οι 2G όχι.

----------


## Pokas

> η περιοχή έχει 4G. όλα τα κινητά που είναι 2G δεν έχουν σήμα. ότι SIM είναι τοποθετημένη σε κινητό 3G έχει σήμα κανονικά. άρα αυτό που δίνει το σήμα υποστηρίζει προφανώς μονο κινητά 3G. 
> 
> δεδομένου ότι το τέλειο σήμα δεν υπάρχει πλέον το ερώτημα είναι πως εξηγείται τεχνικά να έχουν σήμα μονο οι 3G συσκευές και οι 2G όχι.


ή η ισχύς εκπομπής του 2G είναι μικρή και τα κινητά δεν πιάνουν.

----------


## firefox

> ή η ισχύς εκπομπής του 2G είναι μικρή και τα κινητά δεν πιάνουν.


μα αν βγεις εκτος κτιριου εννοειται οτι πιανουν και τα 2G απο τις κεραιες της περιοχης. αν εχουν βαλει κεραια εντος κτιριου η οποια αλλη συσκευη εχουν βαλει, ειναι δυνατον να πειραζεις κατα βουληση ισχυ εκπομπης 2G,3G, 4G κτλ?

----------


## minas

> μα αν βγεις εκτος κτιριου εννοειται οτι πιανουν και τα 2G απο τις κεραιες της περιοχης. αν εχουν βαλει κεραια εντος κτιριου η οποια αλλη συσκευη εχουν βαλει, ειναι δυνατον να πειραζεις κατα βουληση ισχυ εκπομπης 2G,3G, 4G κτλ?


Εάν έχουν βάλει κάτι εντός κτιρίου είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα 3G/4G και όχι 2G.

----------


## firefox

γιατι δεν υπαρχει backwards compatibility?

----------


## anarxaki

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω τα φώτα σας.
Πήρα κι εγώ πριν δύο μήνες αυτό το μηχανάκι. Δούλεψε καλά την πρώτη εβδομάδα και μετά άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις, πέφτει η γραμμή όταν μιλάμε, δεν ακούμε καθαρά ή ακούμε «μπουρμπουλήθρες». Έχω τηλεφωνήσει τουλάχιστον 10 φορές να δηλώσω βλάβη, κάνουν επανεκκίνηση της συσκευής, κάνουν διορθώσεις αλλά στην εβδομάδα πάνω αρχίζουν πάλι τα προβλήματα.
Από χθες που έχω καινούριο κινητό, παρατήρησα ότι γράφει το είδος της σύνδεσης που βρίσκει. Παρόλο που το έχω δίπλα στο femtocell, τις μισές φορές δείχνει να έχει συνδεθεί στο "Cosmote 3G/4G" με 2-3 μπάρες και μόνο όταν γράφει σκέτο "Cosmote" είναι φουλ το σήμα. Επίσης κινήθηκα μέσα στο σπίτι και είδα ότι χάνεται πριν περάσω τα 3 μέτρα. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερό το σήμα και να έχει μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια;



Υ.Γ.: Για τη συζήτηση που κάνατε παραπάνω, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι είναι μόνο για 3G συσκευές. Μας είπαν από την Υποστήριξη να επιλέξουμε στα κινητά μας αποκλειστικά δίκτυο 3G.

----------


## firefox

> Καλησπέρα. Θέλω τα φώτα σας.
> Πήρα κι εγώ πριν δύο μήνες αυτό το μηχανάκι. Δούλεψε καλά την πρώτη εβδομάδα και μετά άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις, πέφτει η γραμμή όταν μιλάμε, δεν ακούμε καθαρά ή ακούμε «μπουρμπουλήθρες». Έχω τηλεφωνήσει τουλάχιστον 10 φορές να δηλώσω βλάβη, κάνουν επανεκκίνηση της συσκευής, κάνουν διορθώσεις αλλά στην εβδομάδα πάνω αρχίζουν πάλι τα προβλήματα.
> Από χθες που έχω καινούριο κινητό, παρατήρησα ότι γράφει το είδος της σύνδεσης που βρίσκει. Παρόλο που το έχω δίπλα στο femtocell, τις μισές φορές δείχνει να έχει συνδεθεί στο "Cosmote 3G/4G" με 2-3 μπάρες και μόνο όταν γράφει σκέτο "Cosmote" είναι φουλ το σήμα. Επίσης κινήθηκα μέσα στο σπίτι και είδα ότι χάνεται πριν περάσω τα 3 μέτρα. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερό το σήμα και να έχει μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια;
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Για τη συζήτηση που κάνατε παραπάνω, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι είναι μόνο για 3G συσκευές. Μας είπαν από την Υποστήριξη να επιλέξουμε στα κινητά μας αποκλειστικά δίκτυο 3G.


το συνδέεις απευθείας στο router η σε switch? η κοσμοτέ λέει καλο είναι να συνδέεται στο router διαφορετικά μπορεί να δουλέψει η και όχι μάλλον ανάλογα το switch

----------


## anarxaki

> το συνδέεις απευθείας στο router η σε switch? η κοσμοτέ λέει καλο είναι να συνδέεται στο router διαφορετικά μπορεί να δουλέψει η και όχι μάλλον ανάλογα το switch


Απευθείας στο router. Κι επειδή το ίδιο σκέφτηκαν και στην Υποστήριξη την πρώτη φορά που δήλωσα βλάβη, το έβαλα σε άλλη θύρα (του router) μην τυχόν εκείνη ήταν ελαττωματική. Δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.

----------


## firefox

> Απευθείας στο router. Κι επειδή το ίδιο σκέφτηκαν και στην Υποστήριξη την πρώτη φορά που δήλωσα βλάβη, το έβαλα σε άλλη θύρα (του router) μην τυχόν εκείνη ήταν ελαττωματική. Δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.


εγώ πάντως που τo δουλεύω ενίοτε σε εξοχική κατοικία δουλεύει καλά αν και στις αρχές είχα θέματα. αν θυμάμαι καλά είχα κάνει και hard reset? για πέστους τo και αυτό.

----------


## anarxaki

> εγώ πάντως που τo δουλεύω ενίοτε σε εξοχική κατοικία δουλεύει καλά αν και στις αρχές είχα θέματα. αν θυμάμαι καλά είχα κάνει και hard reset? για πέστους τo και αυτό.


Έχουν κάνει hard reset. Έχουν «αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις», έχουν «διορθώσει τις ρυθμίσεις», έχουν δυναμώσει το σήμα. Μας είπαν και επιλέξαμε στα κινητά να συνδέονται μόνο με 3G. Τους έχω δώσει αναλυτική λίστα με ώρα και αριθμό καλούντος και το πρόβλημα που είχε η γραμμή (παράσιτα ή έπεσε). Μου έχουν πει ότι θα παρακολουθούν τη σύνδεσή μας για λίγες μέρες και θα καλέσουν αν δουν πρόβλημα. Δεν κάλεσαν, τα προβλήματα παραμένουν.

Πλέον έχω πειστεί ότι ή δεν ξέρουν ούτε οι ίδιοι πώς δουλεύει αυτό το μηχανάκι ή είναι ελαττωματικό και δεν θέλουν να το αντικαταστήσουν.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ τις ενδείξεις του καινούριου κινητού μου που δείχνει να αλλάζει διαρκώς ανάμεσα σε ασθενές 3G και δυνατό 2G, ακόμα κι όταν βρίσκεται στα 10cm από το femtocell για να προχωρήσω σε επίσημο παράπονο.

----------


## anarxaki

Να ενημερώσω ότι τα πρόσφατα προβλήματα της γραμμής μου οφειλόταν στην αλλαγή SIM. Πρέπει να δηλώνεται εκ νέου ο αριθμός στη λίστα του femtocell αν αλλάξετε SIM. 
Και μία φιλική συμβουλή: *Μην* βασίζεστε στην Υποστήριξη Πελατών. Να επιμένετε να δηλωθεί βλάβη. Στην Υποστήριξη δεν βλέπουν τον φάκελό σας να ξέρουν ποιες ενέργειες έχουν γίνει ήδη και η χθεσινή υπάλληλος δεν δήλωσε τον αριθμό μου στη λίστα, μόνο τον αφαίρεσε.

----------


## firefox

> Να ενημερώσω ότι τα πρόσφατα προβλήματα της γραμμής μου οφειλόταν στην αλλαγή SIM. Πρέπει να δηλώνεται εκ νέου ο αριθμός στη λίστα του femtocell αν αλλάξετε SIM. 
> Και μία φιλική συμβουλή: *Μην* βασίζεστε στην Υποστήριξη Πελατών. Να επιμένετε να δηλωθεί βλάβη. Στην Υποστήριξη δεν βλέπουν τον φάκελό σας να ξέρουν ποιες ενέργειες έχουν γίνει ήδη και η χθεσινή υπάλληλος δεν δήλωσε τον αριθμό μου στη λίστα, μόνο τον αφαίρεσε.


πολυ χαιρομαι που βρηκες ακρη!! πολυ σημαντικη και η παρατηρηση σου!! (ενδεχομενως συντομα να αλλαξω προγραμμα αρα και SIM).

----------


## dgeorge4

Παρατήρησα ότι 9 στις 10 φορές που βγαίνω απο το σπίτι, όποτε προσπαθώ να μπω μέσω δεδομένων στο κινητό, αυτά ειναι "νεκρά" παρόλο που έχω full σήμα. Ετσι κατάλαβα ότι φταίει το τέλειο σήμα της Cosmote καθώς όποτε κλείνω τη συσκευή  μπαίνει browser με τη μια, ενώ όταν βγαίνω με ενεργοποιημένο το τέλειο σήμα, πρέπει να μπω σε airplane mode και ξανά on, για να σερφάρω. Δοκιμασμένο και σε iOS και σε android με νέα sim χωρίς να ειναι κομμένη. Εχει κανείς καμια ιδέα; έχω τη συσκευή τη λευκή

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα

Μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει καποιος τις πορτες που θελει να λειτουργησει? Καποιοι λενε tcp αλλοι udp 4500 +500.

Τελικα τι ισχυει? Προσπαθω να το σεταρω σε speedport entry 2i της cosmote αλλα δεν λεει να συνδεθει στο ιντερνετ.

Εσωτερικη ip παιρνει , απλα αυτο που με παραξενευει ειναι οτι αναβοσβηνει μονο το πρασινο λαμπακι πισω απο το femtocell και οχι το πορτοκαλι

----------


## georgegavromania

Καλησπέρα εάν μπει sim της wind που δεν έχω σήμα κάλο σπιτι , μιας και έχω φύγει από την cosmote , δουλεύει ? η είναι άχρηστο πλέον ?

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα εάν μπει sim της wind που δεν έχω σήμα κάλο σπιτι , μιας και έχω φύγει από την cosmote , δουλεύει ? η είναι άχρηστο πλέον ?


Άχρηστο.
Το femtocell επιτρέπει σε συγκεκριμένες SIM να συνδεθούν πάνω του.
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει πρόσβαση απευθείας στη συσκευή, οπότε επέτρεπε από το My Cosmote να δηλώνεις αριθμούς τηλεφώνου Cosmote, το οποίο μετά μεταφραζόταν σε αριθμούς SIM και στελνόταν στο femtocell. Ακόμη κι αυτό είχε σταματήσει να λειτουργεί αρκετό καιρό στη σελίδα, και γινόταν μόνο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη.
Τώρα που σπρώχνουν το WiFi calling, νομίζω ότι τα femtocell θα αρχίσουν να σπανίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Βεβαίως, και παλαιότερα όταν έφευγες από τον ΟΤΕ ήταν για πέταμα, ακόμη κι αν αργότερα επέστρεφες, δεν μπορούσες να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις...

----------


## DJman

Μετα απο επικοινωνία με τον OTE μου εκαναν καποιες ρυθμισεις, εκανα επανεκκίνηση σε ρουτερ και κεραια και επαιξε αμεσως

----------


## georgegavromania

> Άχρηστο.
> Το femtocell επιτρέπει σε συγκεκριμένες SIM να συνδεθούν πάνω του.
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει πρόσβαση απευθείας στη συσκευή, οπότε επέτρεπε από το My Cosmote να δηλώνεις αριθμούς τηλεφώνου Cosmote, το οποίο μετά μεταφραζόταν σε αριθμούς SIM και στελνόταν στο femtocell. Ακόμη κι αυτό είχε σταματήσει να λειτουργεί αρκετό καιρό στη σελίδα, και γινόταν μόνο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> Τώρα που σπρώχνουν το WiFi calling, νομίζω ότι τα femtocell θα αρχίσουν να σπανίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Βεβαίως, και παλαιότερα όταν έφευγες από τον ΟΤΕ ήταν για πέταμα, ακόμη κι αν αργότερα επέστρεφες, δεν μπορούσες να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις...


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SkotG

Γειά σας παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω πρόβλημα με το φουλ σήμα. Πρόσφατα άλλαξα ρουτερ και αντί για το ρουτερ speedport έβαλα το asus ac55u το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι σύνδεσα την συσκευή femto και δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει. Το έβαλα το έκανα τεστ σε άλλο ρουτερ και εκεί είναι μια χαρά. Αν ξέρει κανένα γιατί το κάνει αυτό παρακαλώ πολύ για την βοήθειά του.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## minas

> Γειά σας παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω πρόβλημα με το φουλ σήμα. Πρόσφατα άλλαξα ρουτερ και αντί για το ρουτερ speedport έβαλα το asus ac55u το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι σύνδεσα την συσκευή femto και δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει. Το έβαλα το έκανα τεστ σε άλλο ρουτερ και εκεί είναι μια χαρά. Αν ξέρει κανένα γιατί το κάνει αυτό παρακαλώ πολύ για την βοήθειά του.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


Βλέπω ότι υποστηρίζει IPSec Passthrough. Εάν βρεις κάπου στα μενού τέτοια επιλογή, ενεργοποίησέ τη. Εάν δεν δουλέψει αυτό, δοκίμασε και PPTP και L2TP passthrough, αν και μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί.

----------


## SkotG

> Βλέπω ότι υποστηρίζει IPSec Passthrough. Εάν βρεις κάπου στα μενού τέτοια επιλογή, ενεργοποίησέ τη. Εάν δεν δουλέψει αυτό, δοκίμασε και PPTP και L2TP passthrough, αν και μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί.


Γειά σου φίλε μου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ το τσέκαρα το Ipsec passthrough και το βλέπω enable. Το μοναδικό disable που βρήκα είναι το pppoe relay. Πες μου σε παρακαλώ όταν λες δοκίμασε με PPTP και L2TP δλδ γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα και βασικά τα βλέπω ενεργά και αυτά. Στέλνω και μια φωτογραφία να το δεις και εσύ να δούμε αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που λες. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## minas

> Γειά σου φίλε μου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ το τσέκαρα το Ipsec passthrough και το βλέπω enable. Το μοναδικό disable που βρήκα είναι το pppoe relay. Πες μου σε παρακαλώ όταν λες δοκίμασε με PPTP και L2TP δλδ γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα και βασικά τα βλέπω ενεργά και αυτά. Στέλνω και μια φωτογραφία να το δεις και εσύ να δούμε αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που λες. 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


Σωστές είναι οι επιλογές. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι άλλο. Εάν θέλεις, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να τις κάνεις disable και μετά ξανά enable, αλλά δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος...

----------


## SkotG

> Σωστές είναι οι επιλογές. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι άλλο. Εάν θέλεις, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να τις κάνεις disable και μετά ξανά enable, αλλά δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος...


Θα το δοκιμάσο και αυτό αν και εγώ όπως λες και εσύ δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος έχω κάνει διάφορα θα το κάνω και αυτό. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το κάνω να έχει μια συγκεκριμένη πόρτα θα το δω και αυτό. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

